# Sticky  REVIEW: Custom Sounds (Austin, Texas)



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*How do/can I fix this problem?*

Before I start, PLEASE LET ME EXPLAIN.
I know this already looks like *"TOO LONG; DIDN’T READ" MATERIAL,*
So I’ve marked the major things of importance with *bolded*/black font, dashes (-), and emphasized the subtitles to make this easier to navigate,
and _italicized and underlined in green font_, the more optional info, explanations, and details that you can *skip if you want*, but you might like to know.
Please bare with me as this is my *first* blog or "ripoff report" I've *ever* had to write. *Believe me,* I tried as *HARD* as I could to make this as short and reader-friendly as possible... I've written and revised the hell out of 4 drafts, scrapped those, revised the hell out of this final draft and skimmed a lot of details, but STILL ended up with this much because, *A LOT went down with these guys that I felt HAD to be shared.* This isn't even the whole story. This is *5 days of meeting with them, for several hours,* AFTER the install, compressed into a *20 to 40 MINUTE READ...*
I thought I was handing my car and $5000 over to a large, legitimate business that took pride, commitment to quality, and care in their work. I thought they were a business I could trust and feel secure with.
They assured me *over and over* I was going to get my system tailored to *EXACTLY* how I wanted it to sound, and I ended up getting a *hack job full of rattles, feedback, defects, damage, and broken parts* in return.
Not to mention the sound quality alone, is nowhere close to what I had stock. I asked for them to lower my highs and raise my mids and lows, and they did the complete opposite...
Basically, I paid to get a WORSE sound installed, to be deceived and lied to on several occasions, and to be put through a ton of BS and a huge waste of my time...
I don't know what tier of high-end installs $5k would be considered, but it's as much as I've ever spent on anything, and for them not to have even done a DECENT or acceptable job is what's wrong. Especially considering that I'm one of the *MOST PATIENT* people around, and I offered them *UNLIMITED* time to do the work *CORRECTLY*, *from the start*, and even ended up giving *EVERYONE in their MANAGEMENT,* *SEVERAL MORE* chances and opportunities to try and redo and *FIX* all their errors...which no one could accomplish...
*That's why I'm making such a big deal detailing this review...*
The install work and customer service that was delivered to me by *EVERYONE*, from the installers, regional managers, *president*, and even *CEO/Founder* of this business, left me with a LOT to mention and rant about. And I just feel it's my responsibility to share as much as I can with you all, so hopefully nobody else has to go through what I've been put through.

*I know it might seem excessive (I mean, I COULD'VE given a 5 minute rush-through without any detail), but I figured you might like to know EXACTLY what 5000 dollars got ME with these guys, before you ever give them any of YOUR hard earned cash.*
*So, read or skip the green parts as you please.* (It's 20 minutes reading only the black font, about 40 reading it entirely. *I timed it. :book2

*TO START*, *I only went to these guys because I finally got me a new car and I didn’t want to void its warranty in any way. I called American Honda asking what I could do to upgrade my stereo without voiding any part of the warranty or causing any damage,* and they referred me to Custom Sounds after seeing they were the most popular shop in Austin. They told me that as long as a reputable, professional shop did the work, I would be covered, and the warranty would not void if anything were to go wrong.

_*Quick background of Custom Sounds*_
_Custom Sounds is the largest name in car audio here in Texas (or in Austin at least). They dominate the market here and don't really have any big competition (at least from a marketing and advertising standpoint). They’ve been in business since ’87 and have grown and opened up 6 shops here in Austin, and several more in San Antonio, El Paso, Missouri, and in Illinois.
They have advertised to the point where people that don’t even care about car audio here in Austin, know or have heard their name. They have a HUGE reputation, especially when sponsoring and/or hosting the Annual Custom Sounds Heat Wave - The biggest custom car show in the area that gets PACKED with car clubs and people from all over.
You could say Custom Sounds is kind of a household name here. Though, they really only have about a 50/50 rating on their work through online reviews and word-of-mouth.
But still, they’re the biggest, most reputable car audio installers we have here, so I figured I didn’t really have a more logical option than to go with the big dogs anyway.
I just bit the bullet and stayed as optimistic as I possibly could. I stayed positive and convinced myself that by going with Custom Sounds, I’d be giving my car (and myself) the best treatment it deserved. Even through all my reasonable skepticism, I disregarded most of the negativity aimed at them for the most part, and put my trust in that I was handing my car and money over to *honest, dedicated professionals* that cared about their work. Til I found out later that they were only there to take my money and couldn’t care less about me or my car in the end._
Here's their website: Special Deals and Closeouts on Car Audio at Custom Sounds - Custom Sounds

*THE CAR:* 2013 Honda Civic Si Sedan (with Honda's 7 speaker, 360-Watt "Premium" Stereo). 6.5” Components up front, 6.5” coaxials and an 8" IB sub, floating in the rear deck.









(As a musician, I know a good bit about sound engineering, but I don't know jack about higher-end car audio equipment. So I figured they could suggest the necessary equipment and design a system around my detailed explanation of what I wanted, and they agreed they absolutely could.)
*THE SOUND I REQUESTED:*
-Tamer, quieter highs from my front tweeters. (The stock tweeters were pretty bright and fatiguing, and would start to cause me headaches when turning the volume up to around 25 out of 40, in attempt to feel the mids and bass more.)
-More mids and lows coming from my front doors *ESPECIALLY*. _That’s WHY I’d crank the volume up and give myself headaches with my stock tweeters. Because I wanted to FEEL the mids and lows punch and power out from my front door speakers, but they just couldn’t. They just weren’t powerful enough or the factory tune held everything back from its full potential or something._
I URGED though, that I wanted to tame the highs and feel those mids and bass power out *UP FRONT. NUMBER 1 PRIORITY.* THAT WAS THE REASON I WENT TO THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE. I tried drilling that into their heads.
*A warm, powerful front stage, where I sit...*. THAT’S, what I wanted most.
-Equal volume and power from my rear speakers that weren't even audible from the front seats. For a powerful, immersive, totally balanced, full range of sound, enveloping me perfectly from all around.
-And a slightly more powerful and punchy sub/mid-bass than what I was getting with my stock 8” sub. Nothing at all bass heavy, BOOMY, or BANGING. Just something with a little more power/attack, to better compliment and emphasize the predominant mids in all the music I listen to. I repeated several times to them though, that I *DID NOT* want *heavy, booming sub-bass* noticeably coming from my trunk. I wanted all the speakers to work with each other to emphasize the mids and lows at the front seats.
-And I also asked for *whatever equipment was necessary to accomplish that sound using my stock HU.*

I had explained all this to the first salesman I spoke to at that location (Dustin R.), and he wrote up a build and logged the estimate in their computer. When I went to follow up with him a month later, he was no longer working there unfortunately. 
The next salesman I spoke to, named *Justyn D.*, looked up the build estimate on their computer, and right off the bat started *suggesting different equipment*... *But he had no idea how I wanted anything to sound!*
*He never asked what kind of sound I wanted or what kind of music I listened to.
He never even listened to my stock stereo to ask what I wanted improved to begin with!*
He just shows up out the blue, starts switching things around and asks when I was looking to get the install done...
So, *I initiated the consultation*, and basically did his job for him... I explained what I wanted and tried going over everything with him several times to make sure he knew the sound I was trying to achieve. But from the start, he just kept reassuring me that he was hooking me up with *EXACTLY* what I needed.
He didn't even want to get in my car to listen to the stock stereo because he was SO SURE he knew, "exactly what I wanted", just by explaining it to him. That wasn't enough for me though, so I kept asking him to get in my car to listen to it til he got fed up and basically went to just *sit* in my car for a whole *10 seconds*, just to get me to stop asking.

_*DETAILED EXPLANATION OF THE SOUND I WANTED*
I let Justyn know, and tried reminding him several times that I mostly listen to rock, metal, live instruments, and electronic music with really punchy/clicky kicks, vibrant lows and mids, crunchy bass guitars, etcetera. Not rap or dubstep or anything that relies primarily on being bass-heavy. I explained how I *don’t* care about SPL, making my rear view mirror fall off, or making noise and making the ground shake outside of my car. I just wanted enough power, attack, and tone balance to bring the music to life *inside the car*. Where you could crank up the volume and feel the mids and lows jab your chest and vibrate your skin in the front seats, without screeching highs leaving your ears ringing and deaf.
Nothing overkill, just enough to get crisp detail, and clean, accurate, powerful attack. I wanted *PUNCH*, not *BOOM*.
My base ’07 Escape with it’s *standard/basic/stock* stereo would give me that effect on a decent level. I loved it’s sound. Listening to my favorite album of all time (that I left Justyn to use as a reference), I could crank it up pretty heavy, and the mids in the bass guitars would make my skin vibrate, and the kick drum was clicky, strong, and would jab you in the chest as the sound engineer of that album intended. The kick drum was meant to be the loudest, predominant instrument to emphasize and lead the rhythm throughout that album.
That Escape's stereo had a balanced, pretty detailed, natural sound. And I could have a blast for as long as I wanted to, WITHOUT my ears fatiguing. THAT KIND OF BALANCE AND POWER is what I wanted in my car. Granted, an Escape is a small SUV, with different acoustics and different speakers and locations, but I figured a sufficient budget for the right work, equipment and newer tech to be put into my car, could easily surpass that Escape's *STOCK* quality and become incomparable to anything I've ever heard before...)

I reiterated all of this to Justyn and his installer, *DOZENS OF TIMES* in the several visits I made with them, within the couple of months prior to actually taking my car to them for the install. I tried my hardest to communicate my requests to them, to make sure they knew the sound I wanted and that they’d do the job right. Especially since they failed to ever give me a proper consultation and ask me what kind of sound I wanted or the kind of music I listened to... You know, *the kind of information THEY were supposed to ask ME for to begin with.*
I mostly reminded them about making the mids and lows up front powerful enough to feel it on my skin, and
*I even offered to bring in that same ‘07 Escape, so they could feel and hear EXACTLY the kind of sound that I wanted them to emulate and surpass*. He said that wasn’t necessary because, again, he "already knew the sound I wanted"...
I showed them YouTube videos of KRX2s installed in doors after they recommended them to me, flexing like crazy and giving out a powerful, amazing range of sound. And I asked if that’s what I was gonna be getting installed FOR SURE. Justyn assured me, "Yeah, you’re getting hooked up with the best equipment! It’s gonna give you exactly what you want. It’s gonna sound amazing. We're gonna give you the sound you're looking for. We know what you want!..."
*Justyn never even asked to hear my stock stereo though.* So I asked him if he could go listen to it with me so I knew he at least had an idea of what I wanted. But he kept insisting that he already knew exactly what I wanted just by me describing it to him. That wasn’t enough for me though. So I had to ask him several more times and practically force him to go check out what I wanted to be improved. Finally he gave up, we got in my car and he sat there for about 10 seconds, not really even listening to the stereo, before opening the door and reassuring me again... “Yeah, trust me! You’re getting hooked up with some of the best equipment! It’s gonna give you EXACTLY what you want! And if it’s not the way you like it, we’ll be able to go back and FINE TUNE it to EXACTLY how you want it!”
My forced optimism trumped my doubts. I knew something was sketchy about these guys. This dude was being way too careless and confident, like he really didn't give a crap what I kept trying to communicate and repeat to him. But I convinced myself that maybe he *REALLY DID* know exactly what he was talking about and what I wanted, and maybe I was just being a hardass, constantly trying to establish and confirm that he did.

So I quit bothering, and left it all in their hands. I did my part trying to explain the sound I wanted as best as I could. He insisted HE KNEW WHAT I WANTED. So now it was his turn to deliver, and I let them do their thing. I left it to the pros.
Keep in mind, I know a bit about sound, but I DON'T KNOW ABOUT HIGH-END CAR AUDIO EQUIPMENT. This was all an on-the-fly, investigative experience when it came to try and learn about the equipment they were suggesting, to try and make sure they were really hooking me up with exactly what I needed. The stock speakers didn’t sound bad, and I know factory HUs hold the power back. So I figured maybe all I needed was some sort of equalizer or something to lower the highs (especially since the tweeters are pointing right at your face), and raise the mids and lows to balance everything out how I wanted. But when they mentioned I'd only need the LC7 and some aftermarket speakers to handle all the extra power, I said alright, “What’s some of the best speakers and equipment *ALL AROUND* to get me *exactly* the sound I want?”
I put all my trust in them. I stepped off and let them build the system around everything I mentioned to them. I let them do their thing.
THEY "KNEW WHAT I WANTED"._

*THE EQUIPMENT WE AGREED TO BE INSTALLED* (as per *their* suggestion):
-LC7i (running off my stock HU and stock amp), leading to a JL 900/5 amp, powering Focal KRX2 6.5 Components in the front, year old JBL 6.5 coaxials (from my old car) in the rear deck, and a 10" W6 in a sealed custom-built box, "tuned to JL's spec”, JL bass knob by my steering wheel, an XS Power MX600 battery wired to the trunk to "eliminate" light dimming, and a bulk box of HushMat sound deadener (to "completely seal" the car) to be applied to the 4 doors, front and rear pillars, rear deck, *and most importantly,* the trunk lid and trunk floor. That's what we had been agreeing to for over a month prior to getting the install done.

*THE INVOICE. $4k of equipment, $1k of labor.*

















*RESULTS OF THE INITIAL INSTALL:*
*GLARING FEEDBACK*
-SUPER LOUD hissing static feedback from the tweeters, that wouldn't go away EVEN by turning the HU off. *That was the worst thing.*
-Random and loud, low-pitched static “CHK!”s from the tweeters, and a really LOUD cringe-worthy one every time you'd turn the engine off once the engine came to a stop.
-Tweeters that loudly whined and fluctuated in harmony with the engine RPMs.
-Tweeters that gave out a loud annoying whirling up sound upon starting the car. 
-And a “chk!” of feedback from the tweeters as well when using the power locks, power windows, sunroof, even during windshield wiper cycles. And they'd buzz when turning the headlights off.
*ATROCIOUS, NIGHTMARISH SOUND*
-LOUD, EXTREMELY HARSH HIGHS from the tweeters up front (where stock was bearably loud at 25 of 40 volume, after the install, *6 out of 40 was enough to give you an absolutely SPLITTING MIGRAINE in just a few seconds.* They were EXTREMELY PIERCING and unbearable for me and any of my passengers.
-Barely any mids or lows from the front doors. Really DEAD sound. All you could hear was the tweeters mostly. The door woofers were pretty much dead. You could BARRRELY feel them vibrate by putting your hand to them.
-Completely non-existent/SILENT rear stage.
-WAY OVERPOWERED sub bass (to compliment the tweeter-induced migraines)
-Lights STILL dimming on sub notes
-Stock HU's Bluetooth malfunctioning (*WITH the installer's (Jose L.'s) knowledge!!!* I never listened to my music via Bluetooth, but before the install, my phone calls played from all speakers and were loud and crystal clear at around 15 of 40 volume.
After the install, phone calls only played out of the front speakers, mostly the tweeters, and were really scratchy with a lot of static. And you had to turn the volume up to around *30 OUT OF 40* to TRY and make out what the faint, distant voices were saying. At that volume, with all the feedback issues especially, phone calls were excruciating and impossible at times.
Before I heard it for myself, he asked me, _*“Hey, did your Bluetooth phone calls and music come out from all the speakers, or just from the front?... 'cause I tested it out, and I don’t know, something seems a little off, like it only comes out from the front. I don’t know if that’s how it was normally.....But yeah, try it out and if it’s not the way it was, just bring it back another day and we can fix it for you.”*_
I’m serious........... *(extra kudos to them for sending me out on the road after rendering my only way to speak hands-free, useless, in a car with a manual transmission...)*
*SHODDY, UNPROFESSIONAL WORKMANSHIP*
-Damage to my weeks new windshield tint from them using my dashboard as a work bench for parts, panels and tools.
(I took this pic.)








*There's more along the A-pillars, I just haven't had the proper lighting to focus in on them again.*








-Attempt to charge me more for work we already agreed would be done, that never got done. Like not applying sound deadener where we agreed to. They only applied it to the front doors, tweeter/A pillars, rear deck, and trunk lid. (They left me the box of leftover Hushmat about 4/5ths FULL! It weighed a good 15 pounds still!!!! When I asked why they didn't do the whole car like we had agreed, and like I had PAID to be done, they told me it was, "...unnecessary, you really only need it around the speakers, to prevent any rattling. *It really won't make ANY difference. I mean, we can put it on, but it's only gonna weigh your car down and we'd have to charge you the labor for it...."*) Yeah, because 20 pounds of sound deadener is a huge weight concern... And their reason for why they would charge me labor for applying it, especially to the trunk floor, was because there were, "a lot more pins holding the trunk liner down that are harder to get to and remove, and the trunk floor is a lot more area to cover and it’s gonna take us a LOT more time to do".....
SO WHAT WAS I PAYING THEM FOR!?!!
IF WE HAD ALREADY AGREED THAT THE WHOLE CAR WAS GOING TO BE DONE, THEN THAT’S WHAT THEY SHOULD HAVE DONE.)
Also:
-Drilling the amp into my back seat, when I told them not to do ANY drilling without my approval first, as my plans were to keep this car as stock and untouched as possible.








-Jose also asked me if I fold the rear seats down frequently, and told me to try not to fold the seat where they drilled the amp onto down too much, because "the cables could get pulled and disconnect something if you keep folding it a lot"...








(I'm guessing that's what he was talking about?)
-*I may have misheard this*, but I think the installer told me he drilled off and modified parts from my stock door woofer enclosures, to make some [BOOTLEG] spacers to fit the KRX2s without the windows hitting the drivers. (I repeatedly told them I didn't want to damage my stock equipment at all so I can easily revert back to stock if I ever sell the car...) *I'm not sure if he did permanently alter them or not.*
(Regardless of how he made them though, they are *BOOTLEG* as hell. *I'll show pictures towards the end...*)
-and also, I noticed immediately after the install, I started getting a lot of static built up on my person (and my passengers), and closing my door or touching metal immediately after exiting the car, I'd always get ZAPPED, and HARD. That only started happening IMMEDIATELY AFTER the install. Could that be from bad wiring/grounding and/or from them setting my equipment too high? Maybe it was all coincidence. But this was happening in hot, humid weather as well. It had never happened to me even ONCE before. And I even made sure I wasn't rubbing against my seat or doing anything to produce any static...

_-Funny note, when I asked Justyn why everything sounded so dead, lifeless, and less punchy than my stock speakers; if that was seriously all the power that this equipment could put out, he shat out this excuse. "Well these speakers are made up of different, STRONGER materials, so they're gonna be a little harder to move. Your stock speakers have paper cones, so they're naturally gonna have more punch to them since they're thinner and easier to move..."
So in other words, $900 speakers = s#¡t. Stock paper speakers = audiophile, professional grade accuracy and detail.....sure dude... It was like he was telling me I paid for durability, not sound quality. I wouldn't care if I had to replace paper speakers every 6 months, as long as it sounded amazing...but I knew this guy was full of $*** so I just disregarded that.
Oh and the only paper speaker was the stock 8" sub, everything else was, [whatever this type of fiber is].









Also, when I asked about the highs being EXTREMELY harsh, and if they could do anything to turn them down and bring the mids and lows up, they told me they already had everything set at its "optimum tuning", but I could just take it back another day for them to "re-tune”.
That was, *before* the installer, Jose, gave me this alternative *GEM* of *epic pro car audio solutions...*
*He told me he knew a "little trick". That they could also cut out this thin foam material to put inside the tweeter housing, between the grill and the speaker itself, to tame those highs down.....*) "We could also do that if you want."
*I KNEW THEN!!!* That I was working with experienced gurus for SURE!!!.... *sarcasm*
Add in the, "Oh, just give it some time to break in! It'll get better." excuse, for EVERYTHING, and other countless obvious lies..... 
I'm no car audio expert. I went into this as a total novice, putting my trust in these guys' suggestions, and I learned and researched the equipment they suggested (as best as my time would allow me) as we went. I thought they'd be honest with me, but at the same time, in hindsight, I could tell when these guys were lying to me. Body language getting all tense, avoiding eye contact, volume, tone and speech getting all hesitant, uneasy and low every time they'd say something fishy and odd. I knew there was something shady about these guys. 
They really had no idea what they were suggesting or doing, besides screwing me over and taking advantage of my vulnerability._

*HOW THE FIRST SALESMAN AND INSTALLER (Justyn D. and Jose L.) LEFT MY EQUIPMENT TUNED*








*SORRY FOR THE PICTURE QUALITY, AND LIGHTING ISSUES*








(As you can see, the LC7 was left pretty much untouched with the dials tuned ALL THE WAY DOWN, and the gains on the amp were cranked WAY UP. I had a hunch then, and I found out for sure later on that having those gains cranked all the way up like that was partly to blame for all the feedback. Like I said, this was all an investigational and learning experience for me. I learned about everything as we went...But the way they left the LC7 dialed all the way down, I was left confused at first, wondering if it was just a plug and play deal, and that these guys *really knew* what they were doing and *really did* have it all, "set at optimum level". But at the same time, I knew things weren't right. *ESPECIALLY TAKING INTO CONSIDERATION HOW WELL THEY CAN CONNECT COLOR-COORDINATED CONNECTIONS...*)

It sounded HORRIBLE. They turned a stock stereo with much left to be desired, into a 5000-dollar cacophony! They could've accomplished the same, or even better sound firing a .44 Magnum through my ears, and it would've spared me from having to listen to their install work! It would've been A LOT cheaper too.
I just can't express with words how *HARSH* and bad it sounded!
It was sickening. Literally, I'd get MIGRAINES just trying to listen to my music at even 4 out of 40 volume, because even at that volume it was LOUD as hell from how they set everything. *And then not being able to escape from that loud hissing feedback would drive me insane! No lie, I'm cringing as I write this remembering how irritating it was. I would even sometimes have to stick my head outside my window for relief to try and escape it. It sounds ridiculous, I know, but it was extremely irritating, it was TORTUROUS, and I couldn't do anything else about it...

CONTACTING RANDY WALSH (CUSTOM SOUNDS AUSTIN AREA REGIONAL MANAGER) FOR A REDO
I knew I was never going to accomplish anything with Justyn and his installer, Jose. So I left their shop, went home and sent a complaint through a page on their website. I was emailed the next day by their Regional Manager, Randy Walsh. He then called me and said he'd meet me at a different location with their "installations manager", Bob.

They checked out the install, scratching their heads with the same look of disgust I had when I first heard it. They both agreed the highs would, “wipe your head clean off”, and that the first installers did a lot of wrongdoing. That Justyn either wrote me up for excessive sound deadener, or they just didn't do all the work they charged me for, but that it seemed to be the latter, and riddled with errors.
The regional manager and I stepped outside and he told me he would, "...take care of them! That is NOT what we're about or how we treat our customers! And that work does NOT represent why we’ve been in business for so long...", so on and so forth.
I told him I felt like I deserved some type of reimbursement for the first guys doing such a horrible job that took them 3 days to do, having to deal with migraines every time I tried listening to music in my car afterwards, and for them trying to fraudulently charge me to sucker me out of more money for the "extra" labor.
He agreed, PROFOUNDLY apologized, and PROMISED, he and the, "installations manager", Bob, were going to, "PERSONALLY redo, or OVERSEE the work being done on the redo”, and, “make sure we right all the wrongs and get you fixed up..."
We scheduled a date for the re-do, and we shook hands.
I left happy, optimistic, and excited. I felt really confident I could trust these guys, and I was looking forward to jamming and having a blast with my first ever high-grade system...

The day after I dropped my car off with Randy and Bob, some random salesman calls me LESS THAN AN HOUR before their closing time, to tell me my car was ready for pick up. No call in advance, no heads up THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE DAY... I was thinking they'd be keeping it a 2nd day after not hearing from them at all, so I was running errands and grocery shopping when I got their call around 6:15pm. 
I explained that I never even got a call in advance to let me know it'd be ready, and he apologized. He said he thought somebody had already called me earlier, and he talked to his coworkers beside him to "verify" and he says, "I'm sorry, there must've been some miscommunication with us. But your car IS ready now if you want to come pick it up."
I told him I was almost done grabbing groceries, and if they could wait for me 15-20 minutes after hours for me to finish up and get there ASAP. (I figured maybe they'd known I was a, more important customer (if you will), and maybe SOMEONE could wait for me, especially since they screwed up by calling me last minute to go pick up, a REDO...)
Nope. He said I had to be there before 7pm, if not I could just go pick it up the next day. I asked to speak to the regional manager, Randy, but he was, "busy at the moment."...
I wasn't gonna be kept away from my car an EXTRA day, over THEIR faults AGAIN, and put my friends and family through MORE unexpected inconvenience... So I stopped my grocery-getting. I was driving my sister's car and she had a place to be after I finished with groceries, so I had to ask her if she could stop her husband from HIS errands to take her, because my car was done and I had to respond to that LAST MINUTE CALL.....)
I hauled ass there, I was greeted by Randy and Bob, BOTH, got my key and we went into my car to give it a quick listen...

RESULTS OF THE REDO:

they finished applying all the HushMat I had left over, removed the static feedback, fixed my HU bluetooth, and changed the KRX2s to PS165FXs, per the Regional Manager's suggestion (since he blamed the KRX2s tweeters alone for the harsh highs, and said the PS165FX was ”ALL I NEEDED”. "They're what I use in my car as well because I don't like bright highs either, and they don't bother me at all. They have a really warm and natural tweeter... It's JUST the sound you're looking for. Trust me..."), he reimbursed me the $400 difference from the KRX2s to the PS165FX, plus $300 for the inconveniences so far.....

But the following problems PERSISTED and RESULTED from the redo:
-The tweeters were a bit quieted down, but only because now they sounded dull, lifeless, and papery. As in, it sounded like they were being covered by sheets of paper. And still, they were pretty, harsh and fatiguing.
-Still BARELY any mids and NO lows up front. Bland. Dead. Lifeless.
-My rear speakers’ presence did become a bit noticeable now. I could barely start to make them out now...but it was nothing significant.
-And now instead of having an overpowered subbass like the first installers left me, now I had an extremely MUFFLED, almost SILENT subwoofer. You could barely make out its muffled hums even if opening your trunk and putting your ear to it!!!
-Now, a BRUTAL rattling coming from the driver door woofer
-A lighter but still really noticeable rattle in the upper part of the front passenger door, rear doors, both A pillars rattle (the right pillar being more noticeable), and also in the right rear pillar, and rear deck.....basically, RATTLING EVERYWHERE THAT I NEVER HAD BEFORE.
-Irritating cracking sound coming from both front tweeters, a stronger more noticeable cracking/scratchy sound in the right tweeter on more bass/low notes, especially with drums/floor toms (sounds like a defective speaker).
-A few more scratches and now a greasy fingerprint smudged on my windshield tint...

Add in more bogus talk and excuses. They said everything was set to the max and optimal tuning (just like the first guys said...)
So I asked why my sub bass was almost SILENT now, when I took it to them with WAY OVERPOWERED sub bass coming from the first installers' tune. He assured me, everything was set properly to its max potential, and told me.....I'm serious... that if I wanted more bass, to just "fold your rear seats down and that'll allow the sub bass to push forward like that"...
SERIOUSLY!?!?!!?
!!!!!PRO TIP!!!!!
Cause you know, rear passengers, AREN'T a thing. And if they DO happen to exist, you're pretty much screwed. You'll just have to compromise with almost zero sub bass. Pro car audio 101. (He even tried demonstrating by folding a rear seat down.....which made no difference at all... I dont know, it was ridiculous. It was embarrassing that they were actually trying to feed me such BS.....)
But in reality, these 2 MANAGERS had NO KNOWLEDGE OF, and an INABILITY to answer BASIC questions, of the install and the work that "THEY PERSONALLY redid".
(FOR EXAMPLE, to say the least, I asked, "are my front speakers' crossovers and the LC7 still under my seat?". To which they replied to by hesitating, looking at each other with raised eyebrows and Bob, the installations manager saying, "uhhhh, sorry I couldn't tell ya."
If they couldn't even tell me where 3 out of only 4 BIG BLOCKS OF MY EQUIPMENT WERE, it was OBVIOUS that they left the work to be done by some other random, clueless installer, that didn't know what he was doing either!
And these 2 guys, Randy and Bob, were just there to greet me and show face to make it seem like they kept their word and took care of my car PERSONALLY, when in reality they were clueless as to what went on with my car at all! They couldn't even recall where the equipment was AS I FIRST TOOK IT TO THEM.
CHARADES is all this was. Just a couple of actors playing their roles. And for them to have taken responsibility for such $#itty work; they deserved applause for such commitment.
This was the 2ND TIME, I was sent off with a sound, WORSE than what I took them to begin with!!!!!
[My blood was boiling at this point, my head was spinning, and I had never felt so betrayed, devastated, and ripped off in my life. It was depressing to me. I first figured I could view this company and its staff as professionals I could trust, and instead they ripped me off and tried cutting deeper for more. Then I figured I could've trusted the first step in their management with their help and honesty, and I did. And they just added insult to injuries.]

I didn't even bother trying to point out all the other problems to them. They just told me (like the first guys), that I could just bring it back another day for them to "RETUNE". I wasn't gonna waste more time with these guys either. So I left again, starting to feel pissed off, and found a customer service number randomly hidden in their website. For some reason, it ended up being the number to a regional manager working in San Antonio named Fadi. He didn't even know why his number was put there either, he expressed his confusion, but he asked how he could help anyway. I happened to read good things about him on reviews a couple years back when I was getting estimates for a HU install on a previous car, so I told him all about my experience so far with this install. He ended up relaying my message and order information to Brian Dorsey, their, "President of Operations", and put him in contact with me within a few hours.
Unfortunately, the transition from Randy's redo to the day I met Brian happened so quickly, I never thought of taking pictures of how Randy's guys' left my amp and LC7 set. So I don't have any pictures of that to compare.

EXPERIENCE WITH BRIAN DORSEY (PRESIDENT OF CUSTOM SOUNDS)
So Fadi contacted Brian over my situation, Brian e-mailed me within a few hours and we set a day and time to meet up.

We met, shook hands, talked a bit, and I showed him how the install sounded. With a puzzled look on his face, he started trying to find out why it sounded like crap. He went to the trunk and put his hand to the sub to see if it was even pushing at all, and then he started trying to fix things, changing up all the settings on the AMP ONLY, right there in the parking lot. But after being left confused as hell and stumped with all the abnormalities he was encountering, he had me drive my car into their bay. He asks me to turn the engine off because he had closed the bay door behind me... It's 90-something degrees and humid as hell outside.....
So there I am sweating my ass off in my new car as he attempted to fix the sound and the "tuning" by wildly experimenting; Switching between all the options on the amp, AIMLESSLY, and randomly twisting gains, to EXTREME HIGHS.
I got out my car and was right outside my driver's seat with the door open when he finally started cranking the LC7 under the driver's seat with the same technique - WAY UP and down, aimlessly. It left my ears ringing from how LOUD he turned the front speaker output up to.
I'm really surprised no speakers blew. I was nervously expecting to hear some speakers POP and smell some white smoke from how LOUD he was cranking things up to! It was intense, in a really bad worrisome way... I could feel that he didn't know what he was doing. Matter of fact, I KNEW he didn’t, especially after finding out later on that he was supposed to set the levels on the LC7 FIRST to begin with, before even messing with the amp. Which he did vice versa.
I’m thinking he was just trying to get lucky and find a good sound by chance...

But after no avail, the first thing he tried blaming for the crappy sound quality, was THE STUDIO RECORDING/MASTERING AND PRODUCTION OF THE ALBUM...
"Maybe it's just how they recorded it..."
I'M DEAD SERIOUS..... I took that as an extreme insult, and I ASSURED him, that was not the case. I've been listening to this album we were demoing with for 9 years, on a variety of headphones and car stereos. I know EVERY detail in this album by heart... I knew for a fact the bad quality was coming from their install work! It was obvious nobody knew what they were doing with my stereo, epecially Brian!. It was just a low and worthless attempt at trying to wash his hands clean and deny responsibility for their failures with this install.
Not even mention all the rattling... it was like that was nothing to him. He was only focused on getting the speakers to sound DECENT at least... I tried pointing out the cracking sound coming from the right tweeter and he told me he didn’t hear anything abnormal. That all he heard was "...maybe reverb of cymbal crashes." Which told me this guy didn’t have the right ears for this job... So I stopped trying to point out that cracky tweeter or any other defective sounds.....anyway...

After giving up "tuning" my LC7 and amp for about 15 minutes and still sounding horrible, he resorted to pulling up this independently-powered aftermarket HU they had there in their shop.
With my stereo on and at a pretty good volume, he just started disconnecting the RCAs on the amp coming from the LC7, and connected that aftermarket HU straight to the amp (essentially bypassing my stock HU and the LC7). (I'm no car audio pro, but I thought that was a little reckless, dis- and re-connecting things at high volume. But I’m not a car audio guy, I'm not sure if that even matters... but anyway,)
With that aftermarket HU connected, it finally sounded way clearer than how he and all the previous installers had "tuned" my equipment. And it put a big smile on my face... I was finally noticing something good, post-install
SOME progress...
It still didn't sound powerful or immersive at all. It still sounded WORSE than my stock stereo in every way. But it did finally sound as clear as it had ever sounded, POST-install. And after so much BS and wasted time, that little bit of clarity made me happy and a bit cheerful.
That alone was a huge relief to me!...

Brian, the president, noticed my reaction, and with a relieved, sure, and proud smirk on his face, I think used that to his advantage and said, "that's your problem..."
And he just used that opportunity to blame my stock HU and the LC7 for the crappy sound quality, and try to sell me something else, by telling me the “ONLY WAY”, I'd get good sound quality, and the "SOUND I WANTED", was by swapping the stock HU and exchanging the LC7 for an aftermarket HU, (or maybe an Audison BitTen) "free of charge"!
(THIS E-MAIL IS FROM AFTER THE DAY WE TALKED IN PERSON)

Considering I'd be returning a $200 LC7, and having to pay potentially hundreds MORE for the labor and tuning costs.....they were still gonna be making profit off of me!...
I guess he just had to play up his extreme generosity.)
(In person, he said, "Your stereo is only going to be as strong as your weakest point.” And basically told me that as long as I kept my stock HU, that my stereo was going to sound like crap, the way it did.
And, HE ACTUALLY called AudioControl's LC7, "obsolete", and basically also called it pointless by saying that it was "incapable of doing ANYTHING for the quality or sound" of my stock HU.)
(I'm pretty sure AudioControl REALLY APPRECIATES being slandered on-the-low like that.)
He insisted though that the ONLY WAY to get good quality was by swapping the HU.

So basically, it was AS IF he was saying, "Yeah, Justyn, Jose, Randy and Bob and all their guys, sold you and had you bring in your car for them to install and work on equipment that does absolutely NOTHING. It's ALL just been LIES, and a complete waste of your time. And everything you've read from people that have installed these pieces correctly and have praised them on online reviews; THEY'RE ALL LIES. But hey, what you REALLY NEED is to pay me MORE money to install and tune a HU you don't want or need. TRUST ME.)
I mean, he's implying that even the BitTen isn't even going to give me the sound I want either! When he doesn't even know what kind of sound I want to begin with! I barely met the guy and the only thing he'd done so far was try to make my LC7 and amp sound DECENT. Which he failed at!
He kept mentioning sound quality and clarity as if I ever had a problem with the clarity of my stock HU to begin with. Like if I wanted to be able to distinguish a pin drop behind all the instruments, when the main thing I've wanted from the start, is just tone control and equalizing!

Am I misunderstanding these links? Am I confusing what Audison is claiming?
Can their BitTen not give me what I want with my stock/OEM HU?
Audison bit - bit Ten
Audison bit Ten - For that in-car concert experience - MyCarForum.com
The way I'm understanding those links is that it'll let me fine tune and equalize my speakers, WITH MY OEM HU, exactly how I want... Or did I misunderstand?
I mean, it seems like this was probably the only thing I ever needed from the start, right? (Especially if we go back to Justyn's logic and take into consideration that my stock "paper speakers" were gonna give me more dynamics.)

(Small note: After he finished playing with that aftermarket HU and reconnected my LC7, I had to point out to Brian, the president pro car audio "expert", that he reconnected my front output from the LC7 onto the amp, in reverse, because he hadn't noticed it. (Just like Jose and Justyn.) L on R, and R on L.
REEAALLY CLOSE ATTENTION TO DETAIL FROM THESE GUYS!!!!
He tried to joke about it. "I must be going color blind already! hahaha"
Oh yeahhhh!! HILARIOUS!!!!
I was wasting my time for the 5TH OCCASION, soaked in my sweat in my new car's cloth seats, in a car audio garage with snobby childish "installers" insulting my music saying, "What the f*** are we listening to?", while the president of this company played it loud while he kept playing charades with my equipment trying to make it seem to me like he knew what he was doing, sweat dripping off his nose onto my interior, while he moved all about, twisting and rubbing all on my seats and kicking my door and B pillar panels by rushing and being careless, folding his leg underneath him to sit on his foot to better support himself, just sliding his sharp-edge soled dress shoes with good pressure against my seats, and then not even plugging in red and black cables to red and black inputs correctly........
BUT HEY, at least this guy had a good sense of humor about it!)

It just felt like he was being dishonest and deceiving, just like everyone who "helped" me before him...
Like I was just being lied to. That's just honestly how it felt. He obviously didn't know what the hell he was doing. Or maybe he did know the solution, and maybe he was just playing dumb, trying to fool me by flicking switches and turning dials with a hard-focused look on his face, so he could tell me that I was screwed and the only fix was spending more money, because all the work done so far by EVERYONE prior to him, was completely pointless and ineffective, and made no difference at all...)

So...he told me there's absolutely no way to make my stereo sound even DECENT at least, even with the $4k dollars worth of equipment THEY SET ME UP WITH and RETUNED, he took me inside their demo room and called over another salesman so they could throw a duo sales pitch on me for a Pioneer DEH-80PRS, telling me about ALL the reasons why I should swap HUs and get THAT one. "BURR BROWN 24 BIT DAC!!! You won’t find ANYTHING with better sound than that for the price!!" Etcetera, etcetera. I just let them do their talking and nodded my head...I'm too nice of a person to tell people to just please stfu.
When I asked for details on the BitTen, since I needed to keep my stock HU, he tells me, "The BitTen WILL sound better than your stock HU, but only if you play FLAC files on it. This Pioneer will sound better for playing CDs, which is what you're mostly gonna be doing, so I'd go with that..." 
I just wanted to see how far they would try and play me and feed me all this bull****. It's like they'd just take all the info I gave them, and twisted the facts on everything, to sell me whatever would be more convenient for themselves. That's what it felt like to me... Or was he telling me the truth?
Just seemed like they were just trying to sell me more on something I didn't even want or need, that wasn't too complicated to install just to get me out of their hair quicker.
It didn't even matter that I had told Brian 4 times prior that I COULD NOT get my HU changed because it would compromise the onboard heads-up computer's functionality. And how I also didn't want to end up on thieves' radars...

Then, he showed me the display where they have their Focal speakers and told me that was close to, as good as these speakers will ever sound, because they were in that custom made enclosure made specifically by Focal. That I'd never get any more bass than that, especially in my car where the acoustics and the "thin metal in Honda doors" simply won't allow for powerful sound to be produced. UNLESS, I paid for custom work to "get some custom made wooden enclosures" done, to "give them the necessary environment". (STILL trying to sell me on some unnecessary stuff.....)
So basically now, he was telling me that this WHOLE OPERATION has been pointless, because the inside of my car doors just won't allow for the sound that I initially asked for!
And in that case, he was also implying that Ford Escapes, Crown Vics, Toyota Camries, Chrysler 200s and so on, have superior, specially acoustic material and design in their door structures that allowed for the mids and lows I was trying to get, and that investing $5000 into a 7 speaker system would still never beat those standard factory 4 speaker stereo systems!

Their president and I went back into my car and I EVEN STILL was politely and calmly trying to express my dissatisfaction with the entire install and experience up to that point, while he checked his wristwatch and texted on his phone every 20 seconds, and then explained to me after not even 2 minutes when he noticed that I was feeling totally ignored, "I'M SORRY, IT'S JUST MY WIFE HAS BEEN WAITING ON ME TO HAVE DINNER AND I KIND OF HAVE TO GO SOON..."
I was like, maannnn.....WTF. alright...I’m done...
I just gave up and told him to just go...
I told him to tell his wife for me that I was sorry I kept her waiting on him (sarcastically, but he didn't catch it), and told him I'd contact him after I looked at my options.
And he just sent me off with how he left everything set on my amp and LC7, with all the initial problems, AND EVEN WORSE than how I took it to him to begin with...

HOW THE PRESIDENT OF CUSTOM SOUNDS ABANDONED THE INSTALL


-Dull, bland front stage still... No vibrant/accurate mids or lows.
-Still with loud, HARSH tweeters that hurt your ears at 13 out of 40 volume.
-BRUTAL rattling from driver door woofer remained.
-Defective sounding, scratchy right tweeter remained.
-He made my rear speakers quieter, and inaudible from the front seats AGAIN. So, where progress was made on the redo by Randy's guys, Brian REVERSED it. So it went from better to worse...
-A more noticeable, but still muffled, boomy, inaccurate sub. No punch. That remained.
-ALL the previous static, pops, chks, beeps, and alternator whining; ALL the feedback that Randy's guys removed, Brian brought that BACK INTO THE SYSTEM. (Not as brutal as the first installers left it. But it's still easily noticeable.)
But yet again, he made things that were made BETTER, WORSE! This 1 issue had been fixed! And Brian, UNFIXED it!
-RATTLING ALL OVER THE INSIDE OF THE CAR STILL. Damn car sounds like it’s falling apart.
(Note for this last detail: I never noticed this because I've never gone over 13 out of 40 volume, since that's already enough for the highs to fatigue me in a matter of seconds, but a couple weeks ago I turned the volume up a bit to see if there were any more defects I hadn't noticed before. And sure enough...)
-At a bit higher volume (around 17 out of 40), the mids and lows DO BECOME MORE NOTICEABLE, BUT, the right front door woofer gives out this explosive POP and rattle on low bass notes (like, kick notes). *I WAS going to record and upload a video for you all to hear this pop, but if you scroll down to the "UPDATE", you'll see why that is no longer possible for me to do...* It sounds like a defective speaker, but I don't know, could be something else broken that they installed...

For example.....
Brian never even checked to find the source of the BRUTAL rattling coming from my driver door woofer that appeared after Randy and Bob's redo. I told him I thought the woofer was defective as well and to bring his ear closer to it. He didn't. He heard it from the passenger seat, but he just simply assured me it was some rattling in the door somewhere else and it was just "reverberating out by the speaker".
He never took the 3 minutes to quickly pop the door panel off to check for sure though.
So I went home and decided I just had to find out for myself. I removed the driver door panel and found that a section of the bootleg spacer they made and RE-USED for the speaker driver to clear the window, BROKE, or was already broken when they RE-SCREWED it in!... So now it just rattles in place!





Upper Left Screw

Upper Right Screw

Bottom Left Screw

Bottom Right Screw

COUPLE MORE SHOTS OF THIS MAGNIFICENT ADAPTER.


This means that RANDY AND BOB, thought this was an acceptable spacer, RE-USED IT, and BROKE IT when drilling the PS165FXs in, TESTED THEIR WORK, and thought this was acceptable 5000-dollar work to send off in my car.....
THAT'S WHAT THIS PROVES... (I mention how much I paid, but hell, that's unacceptable for even the cheapest speaker install possible...YOU JUST DON'T DELIVER BROKEN THINGS TO CLIENTS THAT PAID FOR YOUR SERVICE.)
So far, I've only looked inside that driver door to find what was causing that loudest rattle that bothered me the most. As for the popping and rattling coming from the front right door, and everywhere else, I don't know what's causing all of it, and I haven't taken my time to strip my car to find out. That's something that SOMEONE in Custom Sounds should've done and fixed from the beginning, especially considering that that's what I paid them to do...
Hell, I had no rattles to begin with!!! They recommended installing the HushMat to PREVENT any "possible rattling" from the increased power I was supposedly gonna be pushing out. And INSTEAD they delivered to me, LESS POWER, HARSHER highs, and CRINGEWORTHY RATTLES!!!!! Like, WTF!!! I told them to FIX my problems! NOT MAKE THEM WORSE! Nor did I ask them to CREATE problems I didn't even have before!!!
It's like they did the complete OPPOSITE of what I asked for!

I made a phone call to AudioControl to see what they thought about this whole experience, and to see how they could help me. First thing their awesome technical advisor told me, was that it didn’t make sense why they hooked me up with an LC7, when the main thing I was asking for, which was tone control, required a sound processor or something with an equalizer. (He mentioned something like their LCQ-1 or DQ-61. He even agreed when I mentioned the BitTen.)
He also told me that it sounded like Brian didn’t know he was doing, cranking the gains on the amp way up and down without even doing the correct procedure and setting the levels on the LC7 correctly FIRST.
He explained to me and gave me a 5 minute walkthrough, on how simple it is to properly set the LC7 and the amp....
Here, I'll post the procedure as he told me to help train Custom Sounds' staff:
1) Disconnect RCA's at LC7.
2) Crank Volume around 3/4ths up (30/40 in my car).
3) Turn the Front Output Level up 'til the "maximize" light starts to flicker, then turn it back down just a tiny bit. Repeat for Rear and sub output.
4)Reconnect RCA's.......Done.

Had Custom Sounds had ANY DIGNITY, or RESPECT for their customers and the work delivered to them; ALL THEY HAD TO DO, WAS PICK UP THE PHONE.. But not ONE of them could do that!...
It took me, a brand new car audio novice, 5 MINUTES, to find the solution that Jose, Justin, Randy, Bob, all their guys, and Brian, WASTED MY DAYS to never figure out and get right. They just threw things together, twisted dials and flicked switches randomly (Brian Dorsey style), told me I was screwed and that I needed to pay them even more money, and sent me off to deal with their horse $#it install work.....3 times.....
This wasn't even the right piece to hook me up with anyway, the least they could've done was set it correctly.....

ALL THESE PROBLEMS, all the DEFECTIVE LABOR, is how this business and its management will DELIVER A RE-REDO to you! On a 5000 dollar install... It just seems completely ridiculous to me.
I just don't see how anyone running a business could do something like this, and then practically tell you, "Hey, thanks for your business and your EXTRAORDINARY patience... We're really sorry that we took your money and delivered you this nightmare 3 times. We're gonna fix our errors and make things right finally!!!!..... Just give us some more money though...."
I don't feel like I have to pay more to fix THEIR mistakes...
There was no way I was gonna waste more time and hand my car over to them AGAIN, just so they could return it to me still sounding bad, and allow them to tack on more things for me to pay more, just to get it to sound good.
I wasn't gonna allow myself to get ripped off again...

CONTACTING MIKE COFIELD (CEO & FOUNDER OF CUSTOM SOUNDS).
At my wits end, I searched for, found and contacted the CEO of this business', Mike Cofield, via his email, and he:
-DIDN'T EVEN BOTHER WITH ME.



He mentions that Brian Dorsey was the President and highest in management...
Which was odd because after digging up some info on Custom Sounds and Mike Cofield, I found SEVERAL sources stating HIM as the President of Custom Sounds like on his Linkedin Account:
https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-cofield/11/323/314

But only a few sources stating him as the "CEO and FOUNDER" of Custom Sounds, like his closing to his email message, and his ZoomInfo account:
Mike Cofield | Custom Sounds | ZoomInfo.com

(I have a folder full of sources stating him as the President, with only a few stating him as the Founder/CEO.)
So, either he's the Founder and/or CEO of Custom Sounds, or at one point, he was appointed as the president.....of his own business.....by himself.....
(I don’t know. I don’t get it either. It’s confusing. Especially when people deny responsibility just to not have to deal with you...)

Also, I'd seen a tiny bad experience get posted up from another unhappy customer on Custom Sounds' Yelp, involving a little sub install. Mike took care of that guy...

I just couldn't see why he wouldn't want to help me - another customer reaching out to him as a LAST RESORT! Other than the idea that he just didn't want to waste his time on me, especially since I wasn't making any noise on Yelp and giving them a bad rep yet...

So, TO SUMMARIZE.....and rant/vent...
All I wanted was to get an awesome system installed. I went to get their professional suggestion, and had them design a system that gave me EXACTLY the sound I wanted.
Instead, they just misled me and misinformed me, setting me up with equipment that couldn't even get the job done IN THE FIRST PLACE! When I probably only needed 1 piece like the Audison BitTen to give me what I wanted from the start...
I went to everyone in Custom Sounds that could possibly help me, but all I seemed to come across was "installers" that didn't know what they were doing but lied and deceived me into thinking that they did, and salesmen that tried to make me pay even more than the 5000 dollars I'd already spent, to fix their problems and give me what I should've gotten sent out the door with in the first place.

I just feel like I've been cheated and violated. Nobody at Custom Sounds has helped or tried to help in a fair way (in my opinion). After so much bulls**t, you'd think they would've at least offered something a bit more apologetic (like a refund at least), but I think they're more focused on making the most money they can, rather than being fair with me...

(Brian did offer me the BitTen in exchange for the LC7, but if you consider that their cost price for a BitTen, is probably somewhere around $250-$300 and Brian wants to charge me $55 an hour for tuning for "X" hours, PLUS the labor cost!!! He's not doing me a favor at all!!! He's not sacrificing or doing anything to make up for everything "his" business has put me through!!! He's just trying to make more money off of me, even still!!!

I've helped run smaller businesses, and maybe we're dumb and poorly-managing businessmen that have kept these businesses alive solely on luck, but usually when we make a mistake and it's purely our fault, we don't charge the customer more money so we can fix OUR mistakes. Hell, we're the ones to bring it to the customer's attention! We don't try to hide it or make up excuses! WE STAND BY OUR WORK. We fix our errors for FREE. We even give them a little something extra to show we're truly sorry!!! Even if we do the job RIGHT, we'll sometimes do them a little favor or a little something extra as a token of our appreciation, ESPECIALLY if they're spending a pretty penny with us. That keeps them happy, we build an amazing relationship with the customers, they're ecstatic and they tell their friends about us, and it gets us more business. Right? Or is that just clumsy/poor business ethics?...
Maybe, Custom Sounds has just gotten too big and comfortable to give a s**t about their customers and their work like that? Especially since their name and advertising is the main thing that reels most of Austin in to them anyway (like me for example)..... OR AM I WRONG FOR THINKING THAT, after how they've treated me and my car?...)

My music, and enjoying listening to it while DRIVING has been my favorite and only anti-depressant and way to unwind. My favorite past-time since my childhood. That's what I live for. Those are my only passions. And these guys took all that away from me with this car.....after also taking my hard-earned money...
The realization that I was finally the owner of a new car, was barely starting to set into me, and I was barely starting to feel the extreme exaltation associated with it. I was on top of the world with this car, and I'd never been so happy in my life.
First thing I did was take it to the best/most reviewed detailer in Austin to get it buffed and looking like it just rolled off the assembly line, invested $500 in a lot of car care products to preserve and maintain it, gave her weekly washes and waxes, took it to the best/most reviewed shop in Austin to get the best tint installed all around. Everything was coming along PERFECTLY...
Then I took my car to Custom Sounds, and they stripped me of every ounce of joy I had... Ever since this install, I've just been really bitter, angry, and hopeless. I just feel empty. Like I've been robbed.
I know it may sound overly-dramatic, but it's been a devastating ordeal for me. It's been depressing... My car was what I went to to have fun, escape and unwind. I went to Custom Sounds because I wanted to treat myself to the most unforgettable, amazing driving experiences I've ever had with my music, with this car. An amazing sound system was the only thing I needed in this car to consider it PERFECT. Just a slight improvement...
Instead, they turned it into a constant reminder that I gave months of sacrifice and hard work away, to degrade it and be left with NOTHING, but anger and regret. Getting into my car just makes me feel straight-up abused now. Like it's a curse. So now I don't even drive around for pleasure anymore...My car is just a mode of transportation now and nothing more...
What's worse is, I stopped listening to my favorite albums and music before taking it for the install, to give myself something to look forward to once I had an epic sound in my car! I wanted to add suspense and incentive to investing so much into this system, so when I finally listened to my music, it would be that much more euphoric!
Since that never happened, I've barely even touched my music... I don't even listen to anything with my studio headphones anymore either.
I just haven't been in the mood to listen to any of it because, I've been strictly holding off 'til I eventually get to enjoy it in my car... Whenever I get the strong urge to finally listen to my music, I just fight myself and refrain as hard as I can (like a relapsing junkie), because I'm hopefully waiting that maybe, after all of this, Custom Sounds will stand by their work and help give me the only things I needed from the start.
I just want to be able to enjoy my music in my car again... That's all I'm asking for, that's all I ever wanted.
This all just sucks extremely...
After all the waiting, anxiety, stressful resisting, and being let down several time my love and passion for my music and driving has staled. All because of this install and their shoddy work...

I haven't even played my drums to work on my YouTube music channel (my 2nd only passion). This install has just completely brought my life to a hold, and has since just turned my life into trying to get this resolved, and writing this. It's affected my personal life, it's affected my performance at work; it's just been a real cancer on my life and been a real burden...

No more driving, no more music. All I listen to in my car is NPR now. And I can't even listen to their news without hearing all the RATTLING! 
It just completely sucks... It's like they entirely stripped me of my identity with this install.

I work 70-80 hours a week, and I work hard for my money. I basically just slave my life away, and relax Sundays. I was expecting them to take care of me and my car so I could enjoy the fruits of my labor and go on about my busy life with something to show for it. I barely had time to take my car for the install, let alone all the redos, visits with their management and communicating with them expecting a fair resolution...
I'm not gonna waste MORE MONEY and TIME, for something I should've received from the start...
I work out of town randomly and very frequently. (Also, I'm not that tech saavy, so that's made this all the more intimidating to write and work on...) THAT'S WHY THIS HAS TAKEN ME SO LONG TO WRITE AND POST. I've spent the major part of the very limited free time I get, working on this, and it's been over 5 months of having to live with this hopeless, miserable, desolate feeling from the moment I wake up, to some nights where I can't even fall asleep because my blood starts to boil and I start to sweat, knowing that I got duped severely and that I have to do something about this...

And in case you're wondering, NO, I never asked them for a refund. Because honestly, look at what they've done and offered me so far...
Do you really think they're going to take me seriously if I demand a refund?

SO WHAT DO I DO NOW???
I tried going to them for help and fairness. 3 times, that didn't work.
ALL I WANT, IS MY MONEY BACK
Honestly, all I want is for them to take their equipment back, they can charge me the cost of the HushMat and the labor for sticking it on. Hell, they don't even have to put my stock stuff back on. Just leave it bare.
And I'll even do the work taking off their equipment for them. I just want to mitigate and pretend like the last 6 months never happened.
I don't think there's anything else they can do to make up for everything they've put me through (judging by the way everyone has "helped" me so far).
I think I NEVER want them to work on my car, ever again.

BUT ALSO, seeing how poorly they did the [easier] install work, I'm EXTREMELY skeptical about how well they did all the wiring underneath and behind everything...I can't help but think that's all even more of a disaster...
How would I go about finding out if that was even done well?
(ANOTHER NOTE: Before I even took Justyn and Jose (the first salesman and installer) my car for the install, I repeatedly asked Justyn if he could please take before and after pictures for EVERYTHING, since I wanted to document everything on the car as best as I could for future purposes. I gave him a few friendly reminders, asking him to please not forget. He reassured me he would...
These were the only 2 photos I ever got from him...

So thanks to him especially, there's no way of knowing how everything looks underneath and behind everything.

I know it's been 5 months since I last communicated with anyone from Custom Sounds and had my car with them, but I'm a REALLY BUSY person, and I DID pay for a 2 year warranty on their labor...
All these problems have existed from the day they did their work, and I wouldn't be wasting my life writing this had they done their work correctly from the start...
If they're fair and have any respect they'll AT LEAST let this happen.

But if they don't, what do you suggest I do?
What are my rights as a consumer when it comes to receiving shoddy work, broken parts, perhaps defective equipment, and damage to my tint?
What can I do?
What's the common fix to a problem like mine?


I really appreciate you all reading this, and I hope y'all use this to your advantage when deciding whether or not you can trust Custom Sounds with your business.
Most importantly though, I hope Custom Sounds [Mike Cofield and/or Brian Dorsey] (since I can't tell who is in charge); even though I never want to hear or see them or step foot in any Custom Sounds shop ever again, I hope they can use this as an opportunity to realize all the stress and anxiety they've put me through and how much their botched work has affected my life, and help make up for it and show that they really are a respectable, trustworthy business, and prove their worth by fixing this some way.
It’s just shameful that they would also give Focal, JL, and AudioControl such an ugly image with this kind of work and result. And even worse, that they would put me through so much distress after giving them so much of my patience, time, and money. I was excited to receive an amazing sound system, and I had plans to come back for a better car alarm. I could’ve been a returning customer and a fan/advocate. I could be telling people to go to Custom Sounds, instead, I’ve stopped a lot of friends from going.
Who knows how far our business could’ve gone. But why would I ever return now after all this?

PLEASE SHARE with me, what your thoughts are on all of this.
This is a new market for me. I don't know how car audio shops run, but it just all seems way too bizarre and way too much of a hassle. I just don't feel that they've been just with me. Or have they?!
Do you think I'm overreacting? What's common for a $5k job? Is this kind of experience normal?



UPDATE: Just yesterday (Feb. 27th), I'm driving home on a phone call playing off the car's bluetooth, when all of a sudden my stereo did about 3 consecutive series of loud "Chk-chk-chk!" coming from my tweeters, and then....nothing.
I LOST ALL AUDIO... No aux, CD, bluetooth, radio. Nothing at all... No audio. Complete silence.
Then later on, my audio "CLICKED" back on again for about a minute, and then the same "chks' happened again, and I've been silent through to today. (good thing is that it at least eliminated all the feedback and hissing from the tweeters too, so that's been a pretty surreal relief. Peaceful finally. That tells me that something must've disconnected though.
So, I looked all around to see if I could find something disconnected. Checked the LC7, the amp, then I popped the hood and found this just hanging...)


I pushed it back into place (it wasn't really held in tightly or anything), but I still don't have any sound. 'cause that's just for the subwoofer anyway, right?? (I wouldn't know since I've never used the sub. I just keep the knob turned all the way down.)
I'm thinking some other connection must've slipped out of place behind the HU or something.

I'm glad this happened right as I've been finalizing this report, so hopefully I can get this fixed soon.
But it just goes to show with the problems of this install and these guys' work. I guess my hunch was right about feeling unsure about their wiring work...

It just doesn't end....*


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

It`s unreadable, sorry....


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Victor_inox said:


> It`s unreadable, sorry....


the Font turned me off.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Yeah, the font is really making it hard to read.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

This will take some time for us short minded readers... Probably would have been easier to split this up into 3 to 4 sections (different posts)

So far sounds like a monkey did this 

OH BTW most pics don't work.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Ummmm, like they've said.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Victor_inox said:


> You mean wrote it or did install?


Not being a Dick so install


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Shoot man, I'm in SA, I'd help you out. I'm sure there's others around that would too.

Just briefly, how's it stand right now? I know you described the sounds, but what malfunctions?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

The post was almost completely illegible, but I trudged through it. Actually posting the pictures that you refer to could make a big difference. 

You definitely have some issues that appear to be entirely the fault of the installers. The equipment they used is decent and pretty common. (Including among members of this site.) I would definitely take gckless or any other local members up on their offer to take a look at the system for you. There seems to be a lot of potential in the products you were provided but the execution has been lacking.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

my talking program ignores font so I read it, most of it.

guy goes in for install of focal krx2 speakers, his own jbl rear fill, jl w6 sub, and jl 900/5, all purchased new except the jbl rear fill. oh, and an audiocontrol lc7i new too, plus deadener.

pays top dollar for everything, sounds bad, takes it back and they do nothing to fix, takes it to dif store/manager who does some things right, and some wrong, takes it to company president who does nothing right and just tries to sell him more gear including an audison bit10 dsp, then gets ignored when emailing company ceo.

Doesn't sound like a very pleasant experience at all.

add to that some broken things in pics and some not in pics, and theres safety issues now going on. This is a case for small claims court, but he'd need a competent/uninvolved 3rd party installer local who is good at explaining what went wrong and why in simple terms.

This is why sites like here exist, situations like this are more common than we'd like to see or admit, and too often happen to people who have no idea the issues because they are uninformed consumers.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I'm so sorry guys... I failed big time.
I asked simplicityinsound, how long was too long of a review with this community. He said to go ahead and explain in full detail, so I did...
I guess I should've gone with my super short version... >-<
But yeah, "Lycancatt" summed it up perfectly. Thanks, friend.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

remember, it wasn't the length, hell I read it mostly all the way through! people will read if you make it easy, and it sounds like the chosen fonts didn't do that. no biggy but now you know.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Well, the pics aren't showing up. I think they would surely help in all of this.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



rockytophigh said:


> Well, the pics aren't showing up. I think they would surely help in all of this.


Yep.


Pics are like a reset for some of us. So read some pictures = reset = read some more.

Plus the saying pics are worth a thousand words holds true.

Trust me if I don't have much to do at work tonight I will read this whole thing


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Ya, you got screwed all the way around on this install. I doubt you will get any resolution without wasting alot more of your time and money. I would try to return the LC7 and get your money back for it and then wash your hands of them. Then I would bash them on every social media sight. If you were in Florida I would personally go over your entire install for nothing. Hopefully somebody in your area can come to the rescue! In my opinion, you would benefit from a dsp/processor if you can recoup some money from the LC7 as well


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Hey man I'm local, I am by no means a professional installer but I have been into car audio and doing builds on my own cars for 10 years now. I wouldn't mind helping a member out and just checking a few things out with some basic troubleshooting to help identify all their **** ups for you


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



rton20s said:


> The post was almost completely illegible, but I trudged through it. Actually posting the pictures that you refer to could make a big difference.
> 
> You definitely have some issues that appear to be entirely the fault of the installers. The equipment they used is decent and pretty common. (Including among members of this site.) I would definitely take gckless or any other local members up on their offer to take a look at the system for you. There seems to be a lot of potential in the products you were provided but the execution has been lacking.


I thought I did post the pictures!? I posted 28 pics and 1 YouTube vid of the work done, emails, text messages... 
How many actually showed up? I think I took too long to post this and maybe only 2 pics came up.....is that right?
(I know it might sound like I overkilled with the pics too! but this install experience has been so bizarre and unbelievable, I figured y'all would have found it impossible to believe without picture proof of everything. Including our communication. 
My bad guys.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Let's see for $5k you should have had a processor not an LC7. 

Among other things...

Take a road trip up to Atlanta. We'll fix it. We fix hack jobs daily from two places in the Atlanta area I will not name but theyre installs are always a disaster. Not saying this shop earns the rep but... we've fixed the same symptoms a lot. 

Good luck brother.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



j.espinoza91 said:


> I thought I did post the pictures!? I posted 28 pics and 1 YouTube vid of the work done, emails, text messages...
> How many actually showed up? I think I took too long to post this and maybe only 2 pics came up.....is that right?
> (I know it might sound like I overkilled with the pics too! but this install experience has been so bizarre and unbelievable, I figured y'all would have found it impossible to believe without picture proof of everything. Including our communication.
> My bad guys.


Use photobucket or the like instead of the attachment system here. Get the URL code that way and insert image tab


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



gckless said:


> Shoot man, I'm in SA, I'd help you out. I'm sure there's others around that would too.
> 
> Just briefly, how's it stand right now? I know you described the sounds, but what malfunctions?


Well as of February 27th, I've had NO AUDIO at all. Something must've shorted or disconnected somewhere.
But the way the President of Custom Sounds left everything, before it went silent on me. I had rattles, ALL AROUND, static hiss feedback from the tweeters, alternator whining and whirling, popping from the right door woofer. May be a defective speaker?
Pretty much just loud static and rattling everywhere...

I really appreciate your offer, but man, Custom Sounds is huge. They should be willing to take responsibility for their extreme fvck ups. Especially since I bought their 2 year warranty on their labor...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

You have no sound i`d demand a fix or all your money back. amount of previously satisfied customers is irrelevant.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

IMO, it's time to call the credit card company (I hope you used a card) and get your money back through them. I believe this is covered under their policy - especially if you used AMEX or Discover. Can't be for sure but... get the card company involved.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

So, I just went to this shop's webpage and looked at their installations gallery. Some of it is hilarious. Amps screwed to seats, LC7's in a bunch of installs (look close and see all knobs turned all the way down), preloaded enclosures, just nothing really custom.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I read through most of this, but it was not easy. I know you spent a lot of time writing it up, but the formatting didn't come out well converse to how it might have appeared in MS Word or whatever program you used. I'd edit your post and get rid of the underlining, maybe pick a different color than green, and try to compartmentalize your information and space it out even further. I know this isn't what you want to hear or spend time doing, but if it will get more people to read your post, then it is worth doing.

That said, I can't imagine how livid and sickening you must feel. You thought you were getting the system of your dreams, but instead you got something that is unusable and absurd. Unfortunately, I'm not the guy that can help you. Hopefully more local members will see this and reach out to help you. That is your best starting option, IMO. And from there, possibly small claims court like Lycancatt said. Maybe see if you can get a quick consultation with an attorney to find out your rights. And I don't know, try contacting the newspaper or news station if all else fails. These guys shouldn't be in business if your story is accurate.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



DLO13 said:


> the Font turned me off.





thehatedguy said:


> Yeah, the font is really making it hard to read.





Beckerson1 said:


> This will take some time for us short minded readers... Probably would have been easier to split this up into 3 to 4 sections (different posts)
> 
> So far sounds like a monkey did this
> 
> OH BTW most pics don't work.





Coppertone said:


> Ummmm, like they've said.


I'm sorry. I knew it was gonna be a big time --> :inout:
I totally predicted and expected that response, and again, I'm sorry I asked that of y'all. :behead:
It's just, it's the first time I've ever spent that much for utter garbage. I've never gotten ripped off so hard and easily in my life... and well, I got carried away.
My bad, a hundred times. :/

What can I do to make this legible for you guys?
How about I make a super sweet and short version, without the excessive font, WITH the pics??


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

The pictures would be the biggest helper for me. I read the whole thing and wasn't overly put out by the font but the pictures would have helped immensely.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



sirbOOm said:


> IMO, it's time to call the credit card company (I hope you used a card) and get your money back through them. I believe this is covered under their policy - especially if you used AMEX or Discover. Can't be for sure but... get the card company involved.


Unfortunately I only used my Wells Fargo credit card for $1500, not sure how they would help. :/
But if Custom Sounds isn't willing to help, I think maybe small claims court would be the best way to try and get these guys to take responsibility for all this...



Hoptologist said:


> I read through most of this, but it was not easy. I know you spent a lot of time writing it up, but the formatting didn't come out well converse to how it might have appeared in MS Word or whatever program you used. I'd edit your post and get rid of the underlining, maybe pick a different color than green, and try to compartmentalize your information and space it out even further. I know this isn't what you want to hear or spend time doing, but if it will get more people to read your post, then it is worth doing.
> 
> That said, I can't imagine how livid and sickening you must feel. You thought you were getting the system of your dreams, but instead you got something that is unusable and absurd. Unfortunately, I'm not the guy that can help you. Hopefully more local members will see this and reach out to help you. That is your best starting option, IMO. And from there, possibly small claims court like Lycancatt said. Maybe see if you can get a quick consultation with an attorney to find out your rights. And I don't know, try contacting the newspaper or news station if all else fails. These guys shouldn't be in business if your story is accurate.


I was thinking I'd have to look into small claims, I just wish these guys would just stand by their work. It's not like it's gonna hurt them financially to just fix their errors...
You hit the nail on the head. Since day 1, this install has just been a curse. I just feel so hopeless and empty. My blood boils constantly having this on my mind every second of every day.
But yeah for sure, I WILL BE rewriting this into a much smaller version.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

i wanna see the pics.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

You had to *PAY* for a 2-year warranty on their install work?????


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Niebur3 said:


> You had to *PAY* for a 2-year warranty on their install work?????


This was my first thought and it should have been a red flag. You should have stopped right there and walked out. Every shop should carry a lifetime warranty on labor if no one touches the install. Even at Best Buy (my old install employer) fixed any problem that might have arose no matter what Best Buy they had the install done. If they have a receipt we fix it, period! That is a disgrace for an install shop. You can pursue retribution for the crappy install, but don't get upset that they won't do anything for you. The best idea is to document everything with pictures and video and have another shop or someone who cares enough to do it right for you.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

i agreed start a credit card claim they will be much more cooperative.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I met so much arrogant pricks in this industry I`m not surprised one bit.
unless someone I respect vouch for a shop I`d never set a foot there.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Niebur3 said:


> You had to *PAY* for a 2-year warranty on their install work?????





knever3 said:


> This was my first thought and it should have been a red flag. You should have stopped right there and walked out. Every shop should carry a lifetime warranty on labor if no one touches the install. Even at Best Buy (my old install employer) fixed any problem that might have arose no matter what Best Buy they had the install done. If they have a receipt we fix it, period! That is a disgrace for an install shop. You can pursue retribution for the crappy install, but don't get upset that they won't do anything for you. The best idea is to document everything with pictures and video and have another shop or someone who cares enough to do it right for you.


Can y'all tell me if the first 10 pics showed up? I put them on here through the forum's image attachment button. The receipts and some of the work should be there.
I'm limited to 10 files here. I'll link the rest of the pics I have through photobucket. Just give me time to go make an account and upload 'em. : P


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



j.espinoza91 said:


> Can y'all tell me if the first 10 pics showed up? I put them on here through the forum's image attachment button. The receipts and some of the work should be there.
> I'm limited to 10 files here. I'll link the rest of the pics I have through photobucket. Just give me time to go make an account and upload 'em. : P


i can see a few of them now. the invoice, krx2, windshield, amp on seat with box in trunk.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Yeah some pics are showing up now. One thing that confuses me, it looks like a Focal Flax in the video, but your pictures show a different driver with a yellow cone. Which do you have and are they indeed different in the video and pictures?


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

The first few pics are working. I would be pissed. That is a mediocre install at best. Sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



knever3 said:


> Yeah some pics are showing up now. One thing that confuses me, it looks like a Focal Flax in the video, but your pictures show a different driver with a yellow cone. Which do you have and are they indeed different in the video and pictures?


Yeah, the first installers, Justyn and Jose, hooked up the KRX2s (yellow cones).

When I got the redo with the Regional Manager (Randy Walsh) he insisted on switching to the Focal Flax PS165FXs.
According to him, the KRX2 tweeters were the only things to blame for the harsh highs, and switching to the Flax was the solution because they had a "much warmer tweeter"... (that was untrue)

The rattling from the broken adapter you hear in the video with the flax speaker, is the work that was done by Randy Walsh, Bob, and the guys in their shop. That's how they delivered it to me. And that's how it is right now.
(Besides the fact that I have no audio at all now...)


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Pay for my plane ticket and two other unnamed people. We'd be happy to get your money back.:rifle::knife::listenup:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Theslaking said:


> Pay for my plane ticket and two other unnamed people. We'd be happy to get your money back.:rifle::knife::listenup:


ataboy! violence always get **** done!


----------



## HighQman1974 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

How can you possibly mess up an install in a Civic. I mean seriously.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



HighQman1974 said:


> How can you possibly mess up an install in a Civic. I mean seriously.


Incompetence can screw anything.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Pics are up if y'all wanna view them while I write a better version of this.
Again, sorry if I asked for too much. heheh :embarassed:

I really appreciate y'all's time and attention on this.
I'll make sure to make the next version short and sweet.

Thank you guys so much. Really appreciate your input.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

WOW....I am pretty far away, but if you can bring the car to me, I will fix this horrible incompetence at NO CHARGE!!!!

I am in Omaha, Nebraska.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I remember going to that same location back when I was a rookie, I went to have a amp installed in my 4 door Tahoe and the first thing the installer asked me was "is your Tahoe a single cab or extended cab" I left and have never been back to any custom sounds


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Love how some folks knock the man for writing up a detailed review, yet when someone comes in and says "horrible install omg......." and is short you knock it for wanting more info. Ah yes, the age of the interwebz...

Now, seriously man. THAT sucks! shops like this ruin the industry for the do-gooders! You could seek legal ramifications to the term of false advertisement claims, as well as contacting the local city hall to notify them of the improper business practices going on in their very own city. ALSO contact your credit card company. One word "Fraud" goes a long way!


----------



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



gckless said:


> Shoot man, I'm in SA, I'd help you out. I'm sure there's others around that would too.





rayray881 said:


> ... If you were in Florida I would personally go over your entire install for nothing.





HTX said:


> Hey man I'm local, I am by no means a professional installer but I have been into car audio and doing builds on my own cars for 10 years now. I wouldn't mind helping a member out and just checking a few things out with some basic troubleshooting to help identify all their **** ups for you





sirbOOm said:


> ...
> 
> Take a road trip up to Atlanta. We'll fix it....
> 
> Good luck brother.





Niebur3 said:


> WOW....I am pretty far away, but if you can bring the car to me, I will fix this horrible incompetence at NO CHARGE!!!!
> 
> I am in Omaha, Nebraska.


Amazing forum-- as a newb, stories like this one freak me out- as I too have an install scheduled for this Friday! But no less than 5 of the more experienced members here have offered their help within hrs of the post.

I hope all goes well for the OP, and I'm so glad to see so many members here generously and quickly offering to help out. Thanks on behalf of all the newbs. You guys are the best.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

first off, I went through most of your write up.

it is hard to read because the formatting feels like someone who is yelling, like you are trying to imitate how you would say it with speech. Pretend it is English class, and write a concise essay. You wrote 13,245 words in your description. I appreciate how detailed you were in your descriptions, but it was hard to understand due to its bizarre formatting using capital letters, underlining, bold, colors and so on in strange areas of the text. im going to help reformat it. You're welcome.


here is a TL ; DR LOL.



> Hello forum,
> 
> *I need help. The installation I was promised by Custom Sounds in Austin Texas has been a nightmare. I know this is long, and I apologize for going into such detail. But please bear with me.*
> I thought I was handing my Car and $5000 over to a large, legitimate business that took pride, commitment to quality, and care in their work. I thought they were a business I could trust and feel secure with. They assured me over and over I was going to get my system tailored to exactly how I wanted it to sound, and I ended up getting a hack job full of rattles, feedback, defects, damage, and broken parts in return.
> ...





> I bought a 2013 Honda Civic Si Sedan. It has Honda's 7 speaker, 360-Watt Premium Stereo. 6.5” Components up front, 6.5” coaxials and an 8" IB sub, floating in the rear deck. I am a musician by trade. I know a good bit about sound engineering, but I don't know much about higher-end car audio equipment. I figured they could suggest the necessary equipment and design a system around my detailed explanation of what I wanted.
> 
> I spoke with a salesman named Dustin R. He wrote up a build and logged the estimate in their computer after I explained in detail what I was looking for. When I went to follow up with him a month later, he was no longer working there. The next salesman I spoke to was a Justyn D. He looked up the build estimate on their computer, and right off the bat started suggesting different equipment. He had no idea how I wanted anything to sound! He never asked what kind of sound I wanted or what kind of music I listened to.
> 
> ...





> Justyn just starts switching things around and asks when I was looking to get the install done. I explained what I wanted and tried going over everything with him several times to make sure he knew the goals I was trying to achieve. From the start, he just kept reassuring me that he was hooking me up with exactly what I needed. I had described in detail the points above several times at this point.
> 
> Again, reiterated all of this to Justyn and his installer, multiple times over several visits within the couple of months prior to taking my car to them for the install. Justyn did not seem interested enough to hear me out, I should have known better at this point. I quit bothering to explain it further and left it all in their hands. I put all my trust in them. I stepped off and let them build the system around everything I mentioned to them. I let them do their thing.
> 
> ...





> Below is an account of the results of the installation detailed above:
> -Major feedback issues
> -Very loud hissing static feedback from the tweeters. It would not go away by turning the head unit off.
> -Random loud low-pitched static pops from the tweeters
> ...




alright. in hindsight that was way more work than I thought it was going to be, and there is still like 10+ pages to go, plus I took out all the pictures. I think you get the idea. try to remove the repeated stuff.

as far as the system goes, the (first) equipment list was actually very good. they downgraded those focal speakers a LOT by changing to the ones you have now. the only thing I would have done a few things differently.

-a digital signal processor instead of the audio control line output converter. 
-the JL 4 channel amp would power the focal speakers, one channel per speaker
-a second dedicated subwoofer amplifier
-not paid full retail price for that stuff, that 4 channel jl amplifier is not worth $1000.

there is tons of information in my build log alone that would help you, not to mention the rest of this forum. there are a dozen or more guys on here that have gone trough a lot of trouble to painstakingly lay out all kinds of tutorials to modify sound if you have the tools and know-how to do it. two users really stick out in my mind are erinH and hanatsu. 

if we (this forum and its members) can help you fix your problem, we will. as far as the problem you have with that shop? I would take them to small claims court, file with the better business bureau, and tell them you want your money back and your car back to its original condition. 

the way they left your car is unacceptable. damaged panels, scratched tint, horrible sound, feedback loops, turn on\off pops. its the hallmark of people who don't know what they are doing.

I hope we can help you man.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Nevermind somebody already covered this part


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



req said:


> it is hard to read because the formatting feels like someone who is yelling, like you are trying to imitate how you would say it with speech. Pretend it is English class, and write a concise essay.
> 
> alright. in hindsight that was way more work than I thought it was going to be, and there is still like 10+ pages to go, plus I took out all the pictures. I think you get the idea. try to remove the repeated stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tend to write how I speak. Not really yelling, just with a ton of emphasis. I'm more of a public speaker than a writer, and you could imagine how riled up I'd get while writing this. It was hard to control. heh

For sure though, I'm gonna work on a more compressed version (I'll put my emotion aside). I had a hunch a lot would find it overwhelming. Even I found it so...

I know I'll probably have to look into small claims with these guys, I'm just hoping they'll reach out to help me out on their own accord.
It looks like they try to make things right for their Yelpers...

I'll probably post the shorter version on their Yelp or post links to direct them here.(?)

I'd just hate to waste my time fighting these guys. I'd rather spend my life enjoying my music and driving, than to spend my time fighting these guys and trying to kill their business. Like, f***, it's a win-win if they would just fix me up or refund me.



00aas said:


> Amazing forum-- as a newb, stories like this one freak me out- as I too have an install scheduled for this Friday! But no less than 5 of the more experienced members here have offered their help within hrs of the post.
> 
> I hope all goes well for the OP, and I'm so glad to see so many members here generously and quickly offering to help out. Thanks on behalf of all the newbs. You guys are the best.


I'm gonna second that and repeat myself. *I really appreciate ALL you guys.* See, I thought Custom Sounds had a staff full of people like you...
I genuinely mean it, you guys are making me a little emotional.
Wish I would've known better, I would've rather made a nice long road trip, than to waste my time and money with these guys.
I was feeling like I couldn't trust anybody anymore, and everyone was just out to make a quick buck off of you and abuse you.
Really appreciate knowing there's people out in this market that actually DO care.
Freakin' love you guys.

Oh and, 00aas, DON'T DO THE INSTALL.
LOOK UP REVIEWS FIRST. I should've taken Custom Sounds' Yelp and Google ratings more seriously...
Also, don't go if you have a bad hunch. Talk to the people there for a good while and be 100% sure that you can trust them. If you're at all skeptical, please, just don't do it.
It's not worth it.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

The problem with most new cars are they were never meant to be taken apart, working in paint and body a bit i know.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I read thru most of it, agreed the green was harder to read than the black. But the jist of the story is pretty clear, and one that is repeated in large and small install shops all around the world on a daily basis i am sure. I am not knocking everyone, or even most..but there is a fair share of shoddy work being done.

However, once you get into the $5000 dollar bracket you should expect and be delivered outstanding SQ and expert installation skills. Unfortunately you got neither. And i am hoping that this gets fixed, and even better would be if someone on this forum is local enough to come over and help you sort this mess out.

If you had just posted pics of the trunk, and an equipment list i would have said this was a $2000 install assuming all parts were at retail.

If it were me i would ask for a refund of ALL the install labor, including money it will cost you to have the car put back into the condition it was in prior you to dropping it off...this would be non negotiable, and i would go to court over it if need be.

And then find someone who can reinstall everything...

i would also not suggest the BitTEN...it has problems of its own. I would opt for a HelixDSP or a Mosconi 4-6 and build around that.

Good luck, and i hope it works out for you.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



CRUNK said:


> The problem with most new cars are they were never meant to be taken apart, working in paint and body a bit i know.


This is no excuse. There are thousands of shops (car audio, upholstery, mechanics, auto body, etc.) who do just that every single day. There are untrained individuals right here in this forum that do the same. Requirements for specialty tools or not, it gets done. 

You know better.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

what do you expect for a lousy five grand?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

*REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



cajunner said:


> what do you expect for a lousy five grand?



Sorry I have to agree with this statement. The labour alone for my last install cost me well over $4000


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



sirbOOm said:


> *Let's see for $5k you should have had a processor not an LC7. *
> 
> Among other things...
> 
> ...


First thing I noticed.

$950 dollar 5 channel..........................& no processor? D'oh. 


Hope this gets taken care of for you OP.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I assume the 9th gens are similar to the 8ths where the stock amp does crossover. The HU just provides the raw low level signal for the amp. With the 8ths we're able to add RCA ends onto the outputs (Front R and Front L, these are full signal) for Low level input into processors, ect

The whole process of gaining signal from the HU for a 5k install was crap here. Hope things can get worked out though. I'd take these guys offerings as there a lot of great guys here who would be able to assist you in fixing this.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



rton20s said:


> This is no excuse. There are thousands of shops (car audio, upholstery, mechanics, auto body, etc.) who do just that every single day. There are untrained individuals right here in this forum that do the same. Requirements for specialty tools or not, it gets done.
> 
> You know better.


While that poster was correct - cars aren't made to have audio installed in them (taken apart) ... otherwise they'd use screws vs. clips... I agree that no shop should have broken anything. There are ways to take apart even the hardest of cars without screwing anything up, losing screws, etc. We've taken apart TESLAs without a lick of damage - a Honda should never be an issue.

Fact is, this shop f'd up. They just f'd up. And seems like they were trying to help in the cheapest way when the reality is, the source of the problem is likely their choice of an LC7 which makes no f'ing sense for his requirements and the overall price of $5K should have included at least an RF 360.3 which is arguably the cheapest processor. Also, they didn't charge enough labor, IMO, especially if they committed to using a big back of deadener which is a lot of labor. The OP said the shop tried to back out of it by saying the trunk was hard to take apart. I've taken apart harder trunks and while it's frustrating, taking apart a trunk is not bloody rocket science. Putting the carpet panels back right is sometimes a pain but good lord what a load of crap that was on the part of the shop. I mean... even Hondas are hard to take apart these days but they come apart. My shop, and I'm sure many others, stock common clips in case we break them and we replace them when we do break them even if they "shouldn't have broke", for example. 

This guy's experience is what made me fear paying someone to do my own installs so many years ago. Had a friend who paid like $3K in 2002 for an install in a much simpler car and it was terrible - not a single zip tie anywhere. Took it apart and fixed it all as that shop wouldn't fix their work nor did he want them touching it. Had to buy a new center stack panel from Nissan, a bunch of door panel clips, redo the speaker mounts, wire things with something more than twisted wires and electrical tape, etc. Not saying my shop is the bestest of the bestest in all things but we have fixed installs just like this and just shake our heads at either equipment selection or the quality of the install. The thing should have never passed final inspection... which that shop obviously doesn't have or doesn't take seriously. I've had to redo things I thought were fine many times because they were caught in final inspection... if I did this job, I'd still be at the shop until it was right. This guys experience pisses me off.

Just sad really. Hope it gets fixed. There are great shops out there. Unfortunately, thanks to fake Google/Yelp reviews, it's hard to find them. The shops we fix stuff from have 5 star reviews on those sites somehow. Our shop has "less than 5 stars" mostly because people thing they paid too much - we certainly charge more than a shop that will f your car up, yeah.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I would stop dealing with these people right away. What makes you think they are going to get it right the second time? The location at Burnet road has pretty crappy reviews.

https://plus.google.com/+CustomsoundsAustinTX/about?hl=en&gl=us

I ALWAYS look up Google maps before engaging with a business.

EDIT: after reading some of the reviews I can tell they are pretty bad, many unhappy customers.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Facebook...
https://www.facebook.com/customsoundsusa


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I do agree they didn't charge you enough for labor, but that's kinda on them isn't it? you probably would have paid a bit more if they explained why it was necessary.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Kinda seems like some are saying this is the type of work that should be expected for $1000? Is that right?
If so that's a bad way to look at it. They quoted the job and should do a great job regardless of the install price. 
When I installed we offered a lifetime warrenty on labor. I can't believe you have to purchase a warrenty on labor. 
I'm only 60 miles from you but am swamped in my own business. Otherwise I'd have no problems with helping you out.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

OP holy ****, 

I'm sorry about your problems with your new car, but honestly if you would have stick around here for some time, read up, and ask questions, i'm sure you could have had your car playing melodies that you never thought they would exist. I know we are all busy with work school, home, and personal life, but there will be some time to find to build a nice sounding system. 
For what you paid,$5k is way too much for what you had done, You would have spend maybe 2K on a good system, that shop that you went to is a bunch of assholes and scam's, thats why i learned to do things myself, is its like a pro? hell no, but at least I'm doing it and if I miss something up i could only blame myself, but i learn at the same time as i get my build log going.

Req is my man, he knows his stuff and others as well, I'm sure you could find someone in your area from diyma to help you out with your system. 

I'm sorry to hear abut all of your problems, hope you get things resolved either by DIYMA member to help you or that F up shop to fix things for you...

and charging you retail price and over price you on stuff its crazy! sorry


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

My statement on new cars comes from over 20years of installs from a few hundred to tens of thousands local to Mfg level owning a number of honda's i can tell you taking my 87 apart and taking a 2000+ apart is a nightmare 2012-today are so thight when you pop a panel it does not want to go back the same way and yes many have to track down rattles because todays cars are so quiet that this compounds the problem, also the eletronic background noise is greater in a newer car, 5k is not a lot of money for a sq install yes a better job should have been done but stores must and do learn not to take in jobs like this. many cars have so many airbags it's a risk to even pull those panels and install anything. Og cars rule for car audio.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



cajunner said:


> what do you expect for a lousy five grand?





mechatron said:


> Sorry I have to agree with this statement. The labour alone for my last install cost me well over $4000


I can't tell if that was sarcasm or not, cajunner. heh.
I mean, I wasn't asking for an award-winning, gold-medal, super-custom showcar install. Main thing I asked for was quieter highs, and stronger mids and lows. Just, tone control/eq.....
SQ/clarity, was never a problem with my stock stereo. I just wanted a bit more power so I could feel my music. It doesn't take extremes to satisfy me. I'm a minimalist, humble audiophile. ha
And uh...I don't know. For $5k, I was expecting something better than what I had stock... Not WORSE sound, or broken parts, and damage. And malfunctions. And now, NO AUDIO AT ALL. Pretty sure I didn't ask for any of that. 



edzyy said:


> Hope this gets taken care of for you OP.


Thanks man. :/



Beckerson1 said:


> The whole process of gaining signal from the HU for a 5k install was crap here. Hope things can get worked out though. I'd take these guys offerings as there a lot of great guys here who would be able to assist you in fixing this.


For sure. I'd hate to go empty handed though. I literally dumped most of my checking account on this... (I know, that was a bit impulsive of me. If it would've had good results though, it would've been a good investment for me. My life is all about my music and my car. That's my sustenance. Real talk...  )
If me and Custom Sounds come to a resolution, I'll definitely take my money to one of these guys. I'll gladly make the road trip. :burnout:


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



sirbOOm said:


> I've had to redo things I thought were fine many times because they were caught in final inspection... if I did this job, I'd still be at the shop until it was right. This guys experience pisses me off.
> Just sad really. Hope it gets fixed.


Thanks for your support.



fcarpio said:


> I would stop dealing with these people right away. What makes you think they are going to get it right the second time? The location at Burnet road has pretty crappy reviews.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/+CustomsoundsAustinTX/about?hl=en&gl=us
> 
> ...


Yelp and Google are my personal advisors. I've always checked with them first for literally everything. I just figured most of the negative reviews were maybe just crybabies with buyer's regret, or nitpicky A-holes. Plus, Honda referred me to them, so *I just bit the bullet*.......my wallet ended up biting the pillow... :/



pjc said:


> Kinda seems like some are saying this is the type of work that should be expected for $1000? Is that right?
> If so that's a bad way to look at it. They quoted the job and should do a great job regardless of the install price.
> When I installed we offered a lifetime warrenty on labor. I can't believe you have to purchase a warrenty on labor.
> I'm only 60 miles from you but am swamped in my own business. Otherwise I'd have no problems with helping you out.


Thanks for seeing things how I see 'em. And thanks for your sympathy and willingness. But yeah man, this should be Custom Sounds problem to fix, not someone else's burden. :/



quickaudi07 said:


> OP holy ****,
> 
> I'm sorry about your problems with your new car, but honestly if you would have stick around here for some time, read up, and ask questions, i'm sure you could have had your car playing melodies that you never thought they would exist. I know we are all busy with work school, home, and personal life, but there will be some time to find to build a nice sounding system.
> For what you paid,$5k is way too much for what you had done, You would have spend maybe 2K on a good system, that shop that you went to is a bunch of assholes and scam's, thats why i learned to do things myself, is its like a pro? hell no, but at least I'm doing it and if I miss something up i could only blame myself, but i learn at the same time as i get my build log going.
> ...


I was ABOUT to do the work myself. I have a gang of friends that know their car audio and electronics that were offering to help. Bunch of car club SLAB and showcar owners that have taken home best-of-show awards.

But I called Honda and they told me to take it to a pro shop to not void my [electrical] warranty. I abided, and well, I still ended up getting screwed and worse off. :/

Thanks for your thoughts and support.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



CRUNK said:


> My statement on new cars comes from over 20years of installs from a few hundred to tens of thousands local to Mfg level owning a number of honda's i can tell you taking my 87 apart and taking a 2000+ apart is a nightmare 2012-today are so thight when you pop a panel it does not want to go back the same way and yes many have to track down rattles because todays cars are so quiet that this compounds the problem, also the eletronic background noise is greater in a newer car, 5k is not a lot of money for a sq install yes a better job should have been done but stores must and do learn not to take in jobs like this. many cars have so many airbags it's a risk to even pull those panels and install anything. Og cars rule for car audio.


Your statement on new cars is complete BS and an excuse to do a ****ty job! I have a 2012 Acura TSX and every panel and part snapped back just at it should have. The point of the clips is to not have to show ugly screws, not so the car can't be taken apart. I have never found there to be a risk, as you put it, in removing panels covering airbags.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

As business owner that bids on jobs I can tell you it is total [email protected]#t that they didn't do what they said. If you take it to small claims court, assuming all your recollections are accurate you would probably win. I would definitely, without a doubt, only ask and accept my money back and car put back to original condition. You gave them a opportunity to fix it and they not only made it (mostly) worse but downgraded the equipment. I would go to the owner tell him this clearly and concisely, without "emphasis". If he refuses hit him with a subpoena and an article in the local paper. Chances are the bad press and impact of the court case would persuade him to settle out of court anyway. This would only cost a bit of time and a add in the paper. 

Imagine you hired me to do your $4000 roof for $9000 and I used GAF shingles (Best). I left some out, used gray when you told me black, had your gutters leaking when I wasn't even supposed to touch them, and then told you everything was ok when you complained. On top of that you call me up and say your new roof now leaks. I show up to repair it with mr. seconds shingles and when I leave your roof still leaks. 

That's what just happened to you. You'd be suing me before I was done typing this post. 
Give him a ultimatum. If he refuses take him to court.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Theslaking said:


> As business owner that bids on jobs I can tell you it is total [email protected]#t that they didn't do what they said. If you take it to small claims court, assuming all your recollections are accurate you would probably win. I would definitely, without a doubt, only ask and accept my money back and car put back to original condition. You gave them a opportunity to fix it and they not only made it (mostly) worse but downgraded the equipment. I would go to the owner tell him this clearly and concisely, without "emphasis". If he refuses hit him with a subpoena and an article in the local paper. Chances are the bad press and impact of the court case would persuade him to settle out of court anyway. This would only cost a bit of time and a add in the paper.
> 
> Imagine you hired me to do your $4000 roof for $9000 and I used GAF shingles (Best). I left some out, used gray when you told me black, had your gutters leaking when I wasn't even supposed to touch them, and then told you everything was ok when you complained. On top of that you call me up and say your new roof now leaks. I show up to repair it with mr. seconds shingles and when I leave your roof still leaks.
> 
> ...



I so agree with you on that one ^^^
I think if you put something in the paper about bad install, that place or name will have a bad taste in the mouth and lot of people will be scared to go there and get things done to their cars. We all work hard for what we have at least I do, money dont grow on trees, we work for them some of us less and some very hard. 

My point is, if you had $5K to spend on a sound system, I would make sure everything is right, maybe not like simplicity and sounds does but it would be clean and sound fantastic. 

I would also see a few local lawyers, for a visit - its free of charge unless you plan on taking one. I would definitely go to few of them and see what can you do to get this resolved of what are your chances, this will give you a better picture on what your rights are. 

You have all the prove and deviance of what happen to your car, present your story to them and see what they will tell you. 

I would talk to the owner one more time to get your money back and put everything like it was when you brought your car, if not present him with curt and law suits. You will see how he will start talking differently to you, or he might become a total ass and tel you to go ahead and do what you got todo.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Niebur3 said:


> Your statement on new cars is complete BS and an excuse to do a ****ty job! I have a 2012 Acura TSX and every panel and part snapped back just at it should have. The point of the clips is to not have to show ugly screws, not so the car can't be taken apart. I have never found there to be a risk, as you put it, in removing panels covering airbags.


Lol an Acura is built a little better than a civic have you installed in a 2014or2015? Never a crappie job here i pass cheap work.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I have a friend in Austin...asking him where to go for the good stuff.

He only comes out at night to howl at the moon, so he should be up.

Will let you know if he has any suggestions.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Niebur3 said:


> Your statement on new cars is complete BS and an excuse to do a ****ty job! I have a 2012 Acura TSX and every panel and part snapped back just at it should have. The point of the clips is to not have to show ugly screws, not so the car can't be taken apart. I have never found there to be a risk, as you put it, in removing panels covering airbags.


that was pretty silly.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Honda and Acura use the same body clips generally. One can find panel clips online cheap so NO ONE has a excuse for panels not fitting back together correctly. All in the way you take things apart. Simple as that.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



CRUNK said:


> Lol an Acura is built a little better than a civic have you installed in a 2014or2015? Never a crappie job here i pass cheap work.


Yep, I have. Not sure what your point is.



jtaudioacc said:


> that was pretty silly.


Apparently, 2014/15 cars is what he was referring to now. They aren't made to have a panel removed and put back securely. Make note of that for the future!


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I am not talking about clips i am talking fit the newer cars are very tight Acura have thicker sheet metal so sounds don't vibrate like in the civics, the plastic vapor film now also has a unreal amount of tar are gop that's gets on everything thing now.p.s.I am also speaking as a paint and body guy who works on all types of cars


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

many Honda/Acura clips made one time use only, once removed must be replaced. 
aftermarket clips cheap as dirt.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Drywall screws......why not its only speakers, lol. It hurts when I see cone shaped screws instead of screws that have a flat surface so they can properly hold the drivers...

Pretty sad.


----------



## MXCRAZY123 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Im in College Station. Not super close but i would love to look at it. That sounds like an awful experience man. And the pics go to show


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Victor_inox said:


> many Honda/Acura clips made one time use only, once removed must be replaced.
> aftermarket clips cheap as dirt.


Same goes for any other brand car. 

Yep got two 25pcs packs for 10 to 15 bucks shipped iirc


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I read it, more like thumbed through it. The font and color has nothing to do with it, it's just another tail of woe from the world of Car Audio and people wonder why they avoid such things and just throw a sub in the car and call it good....

I could never understand why people don't inform themselves, especially when they are about to spend $5,000 on anything. Retailers count on people like you actually, so victim status never goes far with me.

You were sold on products based on what the store sells. I used to work for Al & Ed's, everybody wanted Rockford-Fosgate, the sh*t sold itself, no work required.

They are heavy JL Audio dealer these days but the premise remains the same, everybody wants JL Audio (or Alpine) and this is what they get. 

The products these companies offer will satisfy 99.5% of the general public and especially somebody who doesn't know what he's looking for.

Human hearing is a funny thing, so what you find irritating from tweeters is likely just you and only you. That said, I would hope $1,000 components have some sort of attenuation adjustment on the tweeter crossover.

This also gives another nod to going full active, gives you more range of adjustment.

Again this should be a warning to any newbie reading this thread. Whoever said it's experiences like this that create websites like this one is exactly right.

You didn't need to spend $5,000 to get the sound you wanted. That's ridiculous. For a 1/3 of that I could have got the sound you wanted and I would have let you sample different components and let YOU determine what sounds best, not sell you something based on highest profit margin.

A $150-$200 component system would have solved the bright tweeter, dull mid range problem. I have the same problem with my Accent, the tweeters are fine but the mid range is dull, the mid bass is fairly solid.

I have no problem with the other choices, the 9005 is a solid amp and the LC7i is great piece IF adjusted properly.

People kill me with they don't want any boom nonsense. You tell any salesman that and he'll automatically recommend a sealed enclosure with a fairly high roll-off.

With everything but maybe chamber music, a ported box will sound better, it's just slightly more difficult to build and tune at times. 

With 9005 I don't understand how they couldn't have just slipped it under the seat and no drill into the sheet metal, I have the same demand with my new car; no cutting, drilling, holes created, nothing.

This should command the highest respect from the customer by the installer, this is not his personal car which for most people working in car audio is always in some state of change or flux.

I am going to jump a few pages but the first couple of replies are actually sort of silly with complaints of fonts and stuff. I shouldn't be surprised, this is a country that produced a FB site about noisy potato chip bags....


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



CRUNK said:


> I am not talking about clips i am talking fit the newer cars are very tight Acura have thicker sheet metal so sounds don't vibrate like in the civics, the plastic vapor film now also has a unreal amount of tar are gop that's gets on everything thing now.p.s.I am also speaking as a paint and body guy who works on all types of cars


Fine and dandy it's expected with newer cars. Acura is Honda, Acura is the luxury line of Honda so that's expected. Doesn't make a Honda any worse then a Acura. Everything evolves. BTW clips were a reference as Victor nailed it. Not necessarily guided towards your post.

But as a paint and body guy you also know there are times things don't exactly fit correctly without some work. Mainly modifications. Thats where the pros vs Maco tend to show. Especially when repairing damage and matching the paint, ect...


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



miniSQ said:


> I read thru most of it, agreed the green was harder to read than the black. But the jist of the story is pretty clear, and one that is repeated in large and small install shops all around the world on a daily basis i am sure. I am not knocking everyone, or even most..but there is a fair share of shoddy work being done.
> 
> However, once you get into the $5000 dollar bracket you should expect and be delivered outstanding SQ and expert installation skills. Unfortunately you got neither. And i am hoping that this gets fixed, and even better would be if someone on this forum is local enough to come over and help you sort this mess out.
> 
> ...


 Why am I not surprised?

There is nothing wrong with Audio Control. It's just another potential source of noise in the signal coming from the stock HU for most of you.

But in this guy's case it's likely all he needed. If he needed more, they should have installed a DQ-61.

I am not convinced Focal is _the_ best sounding components available. 

Nobody has a monopoly on sound quality and with the consolidation that started in the 2000's in car audio, it's much easier for a company to dominate, especially since trusted review sources have all but disappeared.

All notable companies make a good component system, not just Focal.

Since you made suggestions -

Stock HU, AC DQ-61, Hertz Hi-Energy Components (warmth was a requirement) and the rest of it is just fine. Why not a JL Audio 8" Flat Wedge?

Plenty of output from a system like this and it would sound great, maybe $1,200 installed???


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Not to be a dic* but you guys need to stop fighting about stupid damn clips. lol
we have better things todo than fight over clips what is good and what is bad, each one of you proved your point, no move on with your life lol...

I dont know if its true about these clips, but I will say that much, Each time i took my doors apart on the audi, i had to get new clips no matter what, so I will agree on that,
I had my Acura windows tinted and i asked the guy when he was taking the doors apart, i asked him if he broke any clips, he said no, i have been doing this for 15 years, and if I did, i would have replaced them right away.. I couldn't even tell that he took the doors apart for tinting my windows. Perfection is the key to any install or work  

I guess if you know what you are doing, than you know what to do and what to expect. 

No matter what, plastic is plastic **** brakes, or clips get broken... no big deal. get few extras and be done with it... 

Not to kill this about stupid clips, but i was able to take my doors apart and put them back on with in 4 min and 30sec... dont ask me how... but i won free lunch at work cuz i made a bet with a co-worker! lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I have been tinting for a long time, and never once have I ever needed to or wanted to pull a door panel off to tint...that was too much like car audio that I left behind to tint. I don't get why guys do that.

But that is off off topic...


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



quickaudi07 said:


> Not to be a dic* but you guys need to stop fighting about stupid damn clips. lol
> we have better things todo than fight over clips what is good and what is bad, each one of you proved your point, no move on with your life lol...
> 
> I dont know if its true about these clips, but I will say that much, Each time i took my doors apart on the audi, i had to get new clips no matter what, so I will agree on that,
> ...


That's slow. Takes me 2 min lol

Three hard mount screws, uncle mirror cover and pull on bottom of door panel. Bam done. Lol I'm done I swear. Enough derailing


----------



## mmfg1 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Dont you guys in states have "Consumer guarantees act".
Here in NZ- if you are not satisfied with the service. You have the right to remedy or to repair and for your case- you will have a right to claim compensation for damage (consequential loss).


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



mmfg1 said:


> Dont you guys in states have "Consumer guarantees act".
> Here in NZ- if you are not satisfied with the service. You have the right to remedy or to repair and for your case- you will have a right to claim compensation for damage (consequential loss).


Here in the states we have the "right" to sue. For anything. I suggested small claims court as our sue happy society is out of control here. We do have a Bureau of Consumer Protection, which is a federal organization. Each state also has it's own consumer protection acts. We also have the Better Business Bureau which helps resolve theses typse of issues for buisnesses that are registered.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



TrickyRicky said:


> Drywall screws......why not its only speakers, lol. It hurts when I see cone shaped screws instead of screws that have a flat surface so they can properly hold the drivers...
> 
> Pretty sad.


That was the hardest thing for me to look at too.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



miniSQ said:


> That was the hardest thing for me to look at too.


Especially when the right screws can be found AT ANY LOCAL hardware store...for a few pennies.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I had a friend with a similar situation. (I really tried to tell her I would find and install some really good stuff). She was impatient and went to a store anyway... David loud car audio here in Raleigh, this is what she paid for to be installed.
2-rockford r2 shallow 12's in prefab "custom fit" truck box for her single cab Tacoma.
1- crunch p1400.2 ( yea... I know...)
4g wire kit
Pioneer iPod adapter cable
Secure and professional installation.
All of this for $440

What she got

2 rockford fosgate r2 10's in a plain rectangle truck box (didn't fit right)
1- crunch p1400.2
8g Qpower kit (yea.... I know...) 
Pioneer iPod adapter
When I went with her to pick it up.... She was pissed... 
The wrong subs in the wrong box not secured properly amp wired sitting on top of the box not screwed down anywhere. The wrong and improper size wire.
We went to complain... The sales guy says we will have to speak to David. Here's when he starts dodging us... We would call the different locations and ask if David was there. We needed to speak to him. "Yes come on by he's here now", we arrived within 10 min and he had just left for the other store... This happened on 3 different occasions... Until we just started looking for his truck. After wearing him down they finally agreed to fix it...( he tried feeding us bs about 12's won't fit in her particular truck... (At the same moment I'm staring directly at the exact 12's she paid for in the exact box she needs...) sorry David I caught you there... He finally put in the 12's and re ran wire... Only to find he put in 8g again!!! Also the $30 iPod cable stopped working after a week as well as the ground and power messing up(burning). I ended up finding her a pair of L7 10's in kicker truck boxes and 1000w quantum amp for $160 and installed it all for her and now she's happy... I hated to tell her I told you so... Sorry to jump on your bandwagon but when I read your post it brought all the frustration back in my mind...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



miniSQ said:


> That was the hardest thing for me to look at too.


Ditto, I mean how hard would it have been to go get a nice looking pan head screw. Based on seeing that alone I know that shop was in it for money and takes no pride in their work.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



j.espinoza91 said:


> Well as of February 27th, I've had NO AUDIO at all. Something must've shorted or disconnected somewhere.
> But the way the President of Custom Sounds left everything, before it went silent on me. I had rattles, ALL AROUND, static hiss feedback from the tweeters, alternator whining and whirling, popping from the right door woofer. May be a defective speaker?
> Pretty much just loud static and rattling everywhere...
> 
> I really appreciate your offer, but man, Custom Sounds is huge. They should be willing to take responsibility for their extreme fvck ups. Especially since I bought their 2 year warranty on their labor...


Yeah, they should take responsibility. But if I were you, I would only seek monetary responsibility, don't let them touch your car any more. Just going to be more headaches. This isn't a hard install. ****, this would turn out better if you even just started a build log and let people talk you through it at this point.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



CRUNK said:


> I am not talking about clips i am talking fit the newer cars are very tight Acura have thicker sheet metal so sounds don't vibrate like in the civics, the plastic vapor film now also has a unreal amount of tar are gop that's gets on everything thing now.p.s.I am also speaking as a paint and body guy who works on all types of cars


You don't say?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Dude, problem solved by going to court, you gave them several chances to do it right and they failed. Time to do what it hurts, in their pocket. I'm like most of us here, I started doing installs a) couldn't afford it or b) got burned by a shop. Not all shops are bad, not all installers are bad, there's a few out there.. 

word of advice, do some research next time, might save you some money in the long run..


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



TrickyRicky said:


> Especially when the right screws can be found AT ANY LOCAL hardware store...for a few pennies.


exactly, i would expect any install bay to inventory the correct screws and have them delivered weekly or monthly... easy peasy...no need to even leave the building.

Seeing drywall screws to me would mean they buy there supplies at the local Home Depot...totally bush league.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Sadly when I installed for a living very few screws other than dry wall was used for speakers.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Audiophilefred said:


> I remember going to that same location back when I was a rookie, I went to have a amp installed in my 4 door Tahoe and the first thing the installer asked me was "is your Tahoe a single cab or extended cab" I left and have never been back to any custom sounds


 Similar experience. I *originally* went to the Burnet store for a consultation. I gave the only kid that was there my detailed explanation of how I wanted everything to sound... *All he suggested*...was a 12" sub... Even after telling him I didn't want or need a 12, he continued trying to show me their selection of 12s on his computer. It was like he wasn't all there mentally, he seemed slow. So I just snuck out away from him and that's when I left to their South location and met Dustin and Justyn. 
I'm not trying to be funny, I honestly thought maybe he had a bit of a mental disability, and Custom Sounds was cool for hiring him to be at the front desk. But no... I was told by Brian Dorsey that he was stable, it's just that they "hire on people that we have to train a bit", obviously 'cause they hire on anybody, even if they don't know anything about audio.

Leads me into another detail that I decided to leave out.
I'm guessing maybe they were trying to meet quotas on 12" subs, or something? Justyn also originally wanted to install a 12" on my car. And I had to practically *argue* that I wanted an 8. 10 AT MOST. And that a 12 was just overkill for the sound I was requesting. He wouldn't budge though. He kept trying to tell me that an 8, 10, 12, had no difference in tone, punch, sound. Only volume, and that's why he wanted to install a 12 with the bass knob. He insisted though. And it took 'til the day before the install to get him to compromise to a 10...
(I knew he was full of ****, but at the same time, I figured, screw it. I'll try a 10 out.)
I know...it sounds totally ****ing stupid and it should've been the red flag to make me walk away... But I still had some trust in these guys, plus, Honda kinda told me I had to anyway.


Theslaking said:


> As business owner that bids on jobs I can tell you it is total [email protected]#t that they didn't do what they said. If you take it to small claims court, assuming all your recollections are accurate you would probably win. I would definitely, without a doubt, only ask and accept my money back and car put back to original condition. You gave them a opportunity to fix it and they not only made it (mostly) worse but downgraded the equipment. I would go to the owner tell him this clearly and concisely, without "emphasis". If he refuses hit him with a subpoena and an article in the local paper. Chances are the bad press and impact of the court case would persuade him to settle out of court anyway. This would only cost a bit of time and a add in the paper.
> Imagine you hired me to do your $4000 roof for $9000 and I used GAF shingles (Best). I left some out, used gray when you told me black, had your gutters leaking when I wasn't even supposed to touch them, and then told you everything was ok when you complained. On top of that you call me up and say your new roof now leaks. I show up to repair it with mr. seconds shingles and when I leave your roof still leaks.
> 
> That's what just happened to you. You'd be suing me before I was done typing this post.
> Give him a ultimatum. If he refuses take him to court.


Yeah man, these guys took away and RUINED my main source of happiness. The best/favorite thing I had to enjoy that resulted from years of hard ass work and coming out of poverty. Damn right I remember EVERY detail. This install is all I've thought about every minute since it was done. :/ (plus I have dozens of pics and record of nearly everything to back me up and keep my memory even *more* refreshed.)
Yeah I've helped run smaller businesses, and the couple mistakes we've *ever* made, we've busted ass to make things *beyond* right for the customer. Even all the flawless jobs we've done, we've given a majority of customers (the really friendly/cool ones) little extra work freebies, just as tokens of our appreciation! That's just how we run things. I thought that was proper business etiquette for *any* field. Custom Sounds had me thinking car audio was different maybe...
For sure though. I'll keep all that in mind. Thanks man. 


quickaudi07 said:


> I so agree with you on that one ^^^
> I think if you put something in the paper about bad install, that place or name will have a bad taste in the mouth and lot of people will be scared to go there and get things done to their cars. We all work hard for what we have at least I do, money dont grow on trees, we work for them some of us less and some very hard.
> 
> My point is, if you had $5K to spend on a sound system, I would make sure everything is right, maybe not like simplicity and sounds does but it would be clean and sound fantastic.
> ...


 Copy that. Will do. Thank you x1000. 



thehatedguy said:


> I have a friend in Austin...asking him where to go for the good stuff.
> 
> He only comes out at night to howl at the moon, so he should be up.
> 
> Will let you know if he has any suggestions.


 haha. Awesome. 'preciate your help.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



etroze said:


> Ditto, I mean how hard would it have been to go get a nice looking pan head screw. Based on seeing that alone I know that shop was in it for money and takes no pride in their work.





thehatedguy said:


> Sadly when I installed for a living very few screws other than dry wall was used for speakers.





miniSQ said:


> exactly, i would expect any install bay to inventory the correct screws and have them delivered weekly or monthly... easy peasy...no need to even leave the building.
> 
> Seeing drywall screws to me would mean they buy there supplies at the local Home Depot...totally bush league.





TrickyRicky said:


> Especially when the right screws can be found AT ANY LOCAL hardware store...for a few pennies.


They were kind enough to leave me some extra ones in the trunk beside their battery.

Here's some extra pics for y'all to tear apart. My untrained eye, says something's not right with 'em. I know you'll have a field day with 'em, I'm sure. ha.

Driver door adapter. Shouldn't it be sitting flush, not floating?

Left square, is a clip just hanging there. Up close, you can see they tried to force it in through the HushMat, but failed and just abandoned it.
Right square is a zip-tie they cut, and just left it like that.
What else is wrong with this pic?! (SO INTERACTIVE. )

This just doesn't seem right. Or safe.....


*Thoughts? Opinions?*

(Many thanks in advance! I swear. Y'all are turning this s**t into a positive experience. Y'all brought my happiness back mostly, and I really appreciate everyone's input so far!!! Much love and many thanks to you lifesavers. :heart:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

**** that speaker mounting..... unbelievable.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

The **** is up with those wires? First, the shrink tube isn't even doing anything. Second, I would expect an isolator of some sort between the positive and ground wires given they are that close. Third, the power and RCA wires are way too close. Four....that wire routing looks like ****. Five...I do a better job, and use less drywall screws, and I WORK IN construction (so I get the screws free). Not saying I do a perfect job, but I don't profess to be knowledgeable or skilled on car audio installation/ make a living at it.

And paying for a warranty.....**** that....seriously. warranties are a free service, saying you stand behind your work. As my grampa would say (when buying a car), "if you want me to buy a warranty, why the hell would I buy your car? Must be a piece of junk if you won't even stand behind it."


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Agreed, that looks half-assed. And is the corner of the brand new amp scuffed? $1K labor at $75/hr is 13 hours. Not enough to do good work on a full install/integration. From the pictures I would guess that they spent a lot of the time just trying to figure out how to make things fit/work, so you didn't get much in the way of actual work for that money. They certainly knew how to rush to get it in under budget.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

the JL connectors are some of the best. the wires can sink way in to avoid exactly what's done here. 

i'm also curious why there are two adapters under the focal speakers? please don't say that's the stock speaker cutout with the new one installed.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

The damping on the door is what I would expect from a retail shop with retail installers who probably don't install a lot of it...I know, I've worked with a few. You have some large holes that need to be covered up for the best midbass.

Don't understand the comment about the power wire and RCAs being too close together. I've done thousands of amp installs and always always ran the power and RCAs together. Never a noise issue even with the cheap cheap RCAs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



CK1991 said:


> Third, the power and RCA wires are way too close.


so should he just mod the amp to move the power wire away from rca's? 

its only for a few inches. doesnt make a difference. shouldnt make a difference if it was a pretty long length anyway


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



j.espinoza91 said:


> Leads me into another detail that I decided to leave out.
> I'm guessing maybe they were trying to meet quotas on 12" subs, or something? Justyn also originally wanted to install a 12" on my car. And I had to practically *argue* that I wanted an 8. 10 AT MOST. And that a 12 was just overkill for the sound I was requesting. He wouldn't budge though. He kept trying to tell me that an 8, 10, 12, had no difference in tone, punch, sound. Only volume, and that's why he wanted to install a 12 with the bass knob. He insisted though. And it took 'til the day before the install to get him to compromise to a 10...
> (I knew he was full of ****, but at the same time, I figured, screw it. I'll try a 10 out.)


This is one of the only things I've read, or seen in pics, that I don't disagree with. A single 8" in a sealed enclosure (unless it was a 8w7 or something) would not keep up (from a fun factor stand point) with the front stage. I would have also recommended first a single 12", with a 10" also being a possibility. 

In the proper box, there shouldn't be much difference in the sound of the subs, except the 12" would go lower and have higher output.


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't even know what to say. I didn't read the whole thing but did look at the pictures and wow. The speaker "adapter".....wtf. It really seems like they didn't know what the knobs or different slopes on the amplifiers did or meant and just twiddled w things.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

YGPM


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



Niebur3 said:


> This is one of the only things I've read, or seen in pics, that I don't disagree with. A single 8" in a sealed enclosure (unless it was a 8w7 or something) would not keep up (from a fun factor stand point) with the front stage. I would have also recommended first a single 12", with a 10" also being a possibility.
> 
> In the proper box, there shouldn't be much difference in the sound of the subs, except the 12" would go lower and have higher output.


Exactly! 
Years ago, I was givin the analogy; If you've got a race car, and you want to go 100mph, you can buy an engine that tops out at 100, and max it out.
Or you could buy an engine that tops out at 200, still only go 100, but avoid putting undue strain on the components.

Also X 1,000 on the wiring, drywall screws, and all the other ******** they did. 

No excuse, for a professional shop to do work like that, unless you stressed that you wanted it done as cheap as possible.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



SouthSyde said:


> YGPM


Awesome!


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Dude... sorry this happened to you

Not trying to be an ass, but after reading most of your first post and some of you replies. I came to a conclusion that all of this could have been avoided and you might have brought this upon yourself. 

First, all the red flags popped up at this place telling you not to give this, unknowledgeable, place your money, and to run as fast as you can away from them. There is probably a lot of reputable shops around you, that you could have went to. To not void the warranty on your car.

Second, you been here long enough. If you wanted to save money and have great sound. You should have did all the research here, bought all the equipment, and just ask around here for which shop did the best work.

All you troubles could have been avoided.

With all that being said. Bad business practices are just that, bad. No matter what, they are in the wrong. By law you have a time frame to return all new equipment, if you don't like it. On the labor part I think your screwed.

Sorry you had to go through this ordeal, best of luck.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



SkizeR said:


> so should he just mod the amp to move the power wire away from rca's?
> 
> its only for a few inches. doesnt make a difference. shouldnt make a difference if it was a pretty long length anyway


Nope, but given the halfassery of everything else, I have to wonder if they are bundled together as they go under the amp/ towards front of car. Being that close for a short length wouldn't hurt anything.
Given the noise introduced into that system by the electrical , I'm betting they ran them together (grounds probably aren't done properly either)


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



CK1991 said:


> Nope, but given the halfassery of everything else, I have to wonder if they are bundled together as they go under the amp/ towards front of car. Being that close for a short length wouldn't hurt anything.
> Given the noise introduced into that system by the electrical , I'm betting they ran them together (grounds probably aren't done properly either)


I like to see separated signal and power, myself.

even if just as a notion to good principles, right at the amp terminus there shouldn't be a "stick it all in the same hole" mentality in regards to how an amp rack should be laid out, even if down the line some of the wires are together in the channel or end up in proximity at the rear seat/trunk floor accessible passages.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

dis iz gewd installz I haz fromz a gewd guyz! 

THis thread gets better and better. I would post on yelp, with a direct link to this thread!


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

Ok. Nothing left to see here..... Everything you purchased has a warranty, is all good quality name brand equipment... Maybe you dont need the lc7 so get an Ms-8 they are on sale at Sonic for like 470 bucks. Get your full labor expense returned, one way or the other. Either get a refund under the threat of a small claim lawsuit, or call Wells Fargo and file a claim...maybe they will just give it back? Take the car and all the equipment to a different shop. Done. I would give the shop the ultimatum by registered receipt letter as proof of process. I would include hard copy photos of things like the poor speaker mounting, the loose wires...so there is no confusion. I would give them a date, say 14 days from the receipt of the letter/pics to cut you a check for the refund of labor and warranty.... If not file your claims or go to court.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

You can not separate the signal wire in a car from the electrical system. Anywhere in the car that you lay the RCAs, it will be touching the ground plane of the whole electrical system.

There is some halfassed **** going on in the install...but running power and RCAs together is not one of those things.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

being careful with blanket statements, I selectively choose to follow good installation practices in my e-peener internet advisements, lol...

I have moved RCA's around and listened for changes in induced noise pickup, and made efforts to mitigate the effects of radiated noise using shielding, sometimes to very little improvement and sometimes to a working solution.

chances are it will make no difference to run the power wires away from the patch cords but in a 5K install, tucking the big juice under the mat of RCA's, just doesn't seem fair...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

How? The whole chassis of the car is the ground plane...no matter where you put the RCAs in the car, they will be laying on electrons flowing through the metal of the chassis back to the battery. Whatever is going down the power wire is coming back up in the chassis. And most instances of noise in a car is from a bad ground...not on the power wire.

But like I said earlier, I have worked car audio as a retail installer and have installed literally a thousand amplifiers and the only time I would run RCAs separately from the power is if it was easier to do so...and 98% of the time it wasn't. So those 50 cent RCA cables got taped to the power wire and any speaker wire that needed to be run back to the deck, and run all together in a bundle to the back. Never was there an issue of noise from that.

You guys have to remember some of your "best practices" here on a DIY forum have little basis in how things work out in the real world.

But that is not to make excuses for this install...cause it isn't (sorry OP) a very good one. But running the cables together isn't a big deal or a deal breaker.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



thehatedguy said:


> How? The whole chassis of the car is the ground plane...no matter where you put the RCAs in the car, they will be laying on electrons flowing through the metal of the chassis back to the battery. Whatever is going down the power wire is coming back up in the chassis. And most instances of noise in a car is from a bad ground...not on the power wire.
> 
> But like I said earlier, I have worked car audio as a retail installer and have installed literally a thousand amplifiers and the only time I would run RCAs separately from the power is if it was easier to do so...and 98% of the time it wasn't. So those 50 cent RCA cables got taped to the power wire and any speaker wire that needed to be run back to the deck, and run all together in a bundle to the back. Never was there an issue of noise from that.
> 
> ...


what constitutes a bad ground?

if the deck is ground at a location under dash and the amps are out back, there is a potential waiting for some component to come along and amplify, there is a chance that what you do with the signal wires, will end up above the noise floor of the system.

I don't want to argue the point, having had my share of ground loops in my time, and understanding why there are "best practices" being thrown around all the time, but the other side of what is being said here is it doesn't matter how you wire any of it, it's all the same.

and I don't believe that's where we're at.

I haven't installed thousands of systems and I haven't had to warranty my work either, and most of my installs have been annoyingly free of noise, just because of what I do not know, but I would like to believe that first learning the ABC's of 12V, then following "best practices" is helping, and not just some BS I was handed by people trying to sell me ****...


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



j.espinoza91 said:


> Yeah man, these guys took away and RUINED my main source of happiness.


"...sounds like you need a girl mate..." -Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



jtaudioacc said:


> the JL connectors are some of the best. the wires can sink way in to avoid exactly what's done here.
> 
> i'm also curious why there are two adapters under the focal speakers? please don't say that's the stock speaker cutout with the new one installed.


I figured that was bad work.

I'm not even sure what they used to fit them, but I think it is. *It is* 2 different things used on top of each other. I think I heard the installer said something about them using my stock adapters to make the Focals fit, so yeah I think it is.


Niebur3 said:


> This is one of the only things I've read, or seen in pics, that I don't disagree with. A single 8" in a sealed enclosure (unless it was a 8w7 or something) would not keep up (from a fun factor stand point) with the front stage. I would have also recommended first a single 12", with a 10" also being a possibility.
> 
> In the proper box, there shouldn't be much difference in the sound of the subs, except the 12" would go lower and have higher output.


Oh ok I see. It's just, I've always liked the way factory 8" subs sound and feel. So I figured a powerful 8, something like the W7, would be perfect for me. (Never heard or felt one before, I was only going off of what I read from people's reviews.)
I don't really listen to much music with low bass notes that need that much emphasis. I'm more rock, metal, electronic and jazz, no rap or dubstep. More mids than lows. I just wanted to get more of a sense of punch and vibrance coming from the front, rather than boom in the back. That's all I was trying to avoid....If that makes any sense.....
Again, I don't know about audio as much as y'all do, but I know the kind of music I listen to and what it feels like. Sucks I can't explain myself more properly. Sorry about my noobness. :/


nfrazier said:


> I don't even know what to say. I didn't read the whole thing but did look at the pictures and wow. The speaker "adapter".....wtf. It really seems like they didn't know what the knobs or different slopes on the amplifiers did or meant and just twiddled w things.


That's exactly what the president of Custom Sounds did when I took the car to him, for him to "tune". He just went twist-happy with everything. "Tuning" the amp first, before even setting the LC7 correctly... Then he went and started aimlessly cranking the LC7 way up and down in the same manner. I was crouching beside my driver seat with the door open while he did that, and I swear, it got SO LOUD I lost my balance while I was crouched, trying to turn away from the speakers. It left my ears ringing. Dude wanted to blow my face off. All that random twiddling that he did, is partly what left my stereo with so much static, hissing feedback. (according to the AudioControl advisor)


chillaxing said:


> Dude... sorry this happened to you
> 
> Not trying to be an ass, but after reading most of your first post and some of you replies. I came to a conclusion that all of this could have been avoided and you might have brought this upon yourself.
> 
> ...


Like I've said, I was just ready to get a badass sound installed, and I got careless and impulsive. Stupid mistake. :/ Plus Honda referred me to them.

I just thought I could trust them to do the best honest work around. I figured they've been in business for 28 years for a reason!... I let my guard down with them. I told them I didn't know about car audio, I didn't know what I needed, and to just design the system for me.
I didn't imagine them being so crooked and predatory...

It was naivety and implusiveness on my part FOR SURE. I've never denied that. :dunce2:
But at the same time, it was bad luck that I ran into assholes like them that just take advantage of the vulnerable, and not running into honest people like y'all that wouldn't have steered me wrong and robbed me. :/

I will be looking into my rights though. And I appreciate the good luck. Thanks man.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



MXCRAZY123 said:


> Im in College Station. Not super close but i would love to look at it. That sounds like an awful experience man. And the pics go to show


Thanks man I really appreciate it. 


AccordUno said:


> Dude, problem solved by going to court, you gave them several chances to do it right and they failed. Time to do what it hurts, in their pocket. I'm like most of us here, I started doing installs a) couldn't afford it or b) got burned by a shop. Not all shops are bad, not all installers are bad, there's a few out there..
> 
> word of advice, do some research next time, might save you some money in the long run..


Yeah for sure, I've been looking into it.
And yeah......I know.  (read above reply, heh)


DonH said:


> dis iz gewd installz I haz fromz a gewd guyz!
> 
> THis thread gets better and better. I would post on yelp, with a direct link to this thread!


Planning on doing so, as well as that other user's contacting city hall suggestion, and maybe spreading this story to the local news and other media. I'll look into that, 'cause yeah, they don't deserve staying in business if scamming and ripping people off is their method. Thanks for all your input Don.


Soundaddict said:


> Ok. Nothing left to see here..... Everything you purchased has a warranty, is all good quality name brand equipment... Maybe you dont need the lc7 so get an Ms-8 they are on sale at Sonic for like 470 bucks. Get your full labor expense returned, one way or the other. Either get a refund under the threat of a small claim lawsuit, or call Wells Fargo and file a claim...maybe they will just give it back? Take the car and all the equipment to a different shop. Done. I would give the shop the ultimatum by registered receipt letter as proof of process. I would include hard copy photos of things like the poor speaker mounting, the loose wires...so there is no confusion. I would give them a date, say 14 days from the receipt of the letter/pics to cut you a check for the refund of labor and warranty.... If not file your claims or go to court.


Big 10-4. Will do. Thanks for your help man.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



djfourmoney said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Audio Control. It's just another potential source of noise in the signal coming from the stock HU for most of you.
> 
> ...


I was looking at getting Hertz HSK165 on the redo! Randy Walsh insisted I get the Focal Flax. Oh well.
I'll keep all your suggestions in mind on the next time around. Thanks man. 


mmfg1 said:


> Dont you guys in states have "Consumer guarantees act".
> Here in NZ- if you are not satisfied with the service. You have the right to remedy or to repair and for your case- you will have a right to claim compensation for damage (consequential loss).


Yeah we have the BBB here. I need to look into how they can help. Thanks for your input!


SHAGGS said:


> Exactly!
> Years ago, I was givin the analogy; If you've got a race car, and you want to go 100mph, you can buy an engine that tops out at 100, and max it out.
> Or you could buy an engine that tops out at 200, still only go 100, but avoid putting undue strain on the components.
> 
> ...


I still have a lot to learn about the range of what certain equipment can get me. I'll get there. : p
But nah, I told these guys to just do it right and leave it perfect. :/
Thanks for your input too homie.


NCSUsq said:


> "...sounds like you need a girl mate..." -Captain Jack Sparrow


bruh.......
I appreciate the reference. lol. But it doesn't apply to me.
There's plenty of fish in the sea, and my genetics have always been a pretty good lure. But driving, cars, and music are my first love. And there's only 1 stereo in the only car I own, and as of Feb. 27th it hasn't worked, and before it stopped working it sounded like utter s#*t...
Plus my libido pretty much went out the window after this install, so yeah....  lol


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I still can't believe the charged you retail on pretty much everything... I mean you can get a bulk pack 36' of stinger deadener on amazon for less than $100 shipped.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*

I would quit focusing on more equipment changes. The gear you have is good gear. Your problem is the install and tuning. I wouldn't change a single piece of equipment until you are able to see what you currently have is actually capable of.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: REVIEW: $5000 Nightmare Install @ Custom Sounds, Austin, Texas*



thehatedguy said:


> How? The whole chassis of the car is the ground plane...no matter where you put the RCAs in the car, they will be laying on electrons flowing through the metal of the chassis back to the battery. Whatever is going down the power wire is coming back up in the chassis. And most instances of noise in a car is from a bad ground...not on the power wire.
> 
> But like I said earlier, I have worked car audio as a retail installer and have installed literally a thousand amplifiers and the only time I would run RCAs separately from the power is if it was easier to do so...and 98% of the time it wasn't. So those 50 cent RCA cables got taped to the power wire and any speaker wire that needed to be run back to the deck, and run all together in a bundle to the back. Never was there an issue of noise from that.
> 
> ...


okay, I need to get this sorted.

I respect your opinion greatly, so imagine me asking this without any pretense of trying to win the internets, okay?

have you ever installed an amp and heard some electrical noise when you moved the patch cords around?

and when you placed them where you didn't hear the noise anymore, made the connection that the pre-amp signal was being contaminated *somewhere* in the car, and that by moving the cables you were able to manage the noise to an acceptable level?


then, if that is a possibility, and since we probably would both acknowledge that the noise most likely came from ground differentials, but there are some areas of the car that have more radiated noise and some areas have less, we use cable location as a tool to control the interference?

best practices makes it possible to live with a mild ground loop problem, and just bundling everything together can make that same system no longer acceptable, imho.

that's really what I was getting at, and I acknowledge that I too, have bundled without any noise penalties whatsoever. Just not all the time, every time. 

does that mean we shoot for quick and dirty and if we run into trouble, then we apply some best practices logic to the problem? Or we probably should just use good installation technique on every system, even if it costs an extra 50 bucks of install time and parts...

because everyone I've seen going for "good enough" seems to get bashed when their spaghetti monster is exposed to the cruel DIYMA faithfuls...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

opinions aside, this thread does qualify to be pinned. so up it goes.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I am super late to the party but I would like to add a few things that may not have been mentioned. 
The $250 warranty may cover the product as well as the labor to remove and reinstall the product if it fails during a two year period (IDK, I have not read their terms). Many shops will warranty their installation (like connections, mounting, etc) but not the actual labor if a product fails which may not be their fault. So they may charge to diagnose, uninstall, ship to manufacturer, reinstall, etc if the problem is product failure and not installation related. I get it. These costs are expensive and it sucks when a product fails through no fault of the install. However...most shops will bite the bullet in these types of situations and fix the problem as long as the product is still under warranty as a kind of customer service. Which brings me to my real point. The factory warranty on the JL HD900/5 (worth the $950 IMO) is already 2 years and it is 3 years if they used a JL Audio amp wire kit. You're going to buy wire anyway, why not spend a very few dollars more for a JL kit and get an additional year of warranty. The Focal speakers have a 3 year warranty. I am all for shops making profit but modern equipment is damn near bullet proof when installed correctly and the factory warranty is better than the BS warranty they are selling. Selling insurance is big money and virtually all profit.

Next. The Hondas have a non-round hole. The spacer may not have been thick enough to prevent the basket of the driver from hitting the metal of the door panel. My guess is that they did not cut the metal out on the door to allow the speaker to recess further and use just the metra spacer. The Focal drivers are very deep so it may have been just a depth issue. Either way their "solution" was weak. A MDF or HDPE spacer and cutting the metal would be better. 

Not one of those guys lowered the tweeter output on the passive crossovers? That is a really easy way to properly lower the tweeter output.

The HD900/5 can accept speaker level input. I do it all the time with the JL Audio XD-CLRAIC2-SW. I don't know if the Honda factory system puts out full range on the front and/or rear speakers or not but if so, no need for the LC7. If you must include the factory 8" woofer signal then the JL CL-SSI works great and can be set easily!

The Hushmat price is just amazing. 

Custom Sounds makes money and obviously gets people to pay for highend gear which is great. It is unfortunate that the willingness to pay for a nice system did not equal getting to enjoy a nice system.


----------



## j.espinoza91 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey, guys. I know it's been a long time since I last gave an update, and I apologize. Apart from working on this whole ordeal, trying to get to a resolution with these guys; I was in the process of getting into a new job field, among many other things, and it was the *most* stressful combination of s*** I've ever had to deal with...
Things finally cleared and finished up though, and I was able to get them to contact me again...

We came to a resolution. They did what was fair and I'll leave it at that. Won't say any more or less.

So before anymore time passes, I want to extremely and most gratefully thank each and every one of you that took your time to read through mostly everything, read others' comments, and gave your *knowledgable, crafted* opinions and advice.

I was going over a lot of your comments, and your responses straight *blew my mind*. Loved the way you guys put things. And I'm glad a lot of you saw this how I saw it. I thought maybe this type of work was the norm or acceptable for that price range. I was feeling uncertain! I was a noob that didn't know jack about the car audio world! I admitted it in the original post!

I just wanted to do everything by the book, I wanted it to have a beautiful history and I wanted to keep things within warranty, by taking it to a professional, instead of me screwing things up trying to do it myself. This car is my baby...
Well, it was my baby... This experience staled my car for me. It's been irritating driving to the sound of your stress and thoughts without diluting them with some epic sound and music. At least I got to bond with my engine noise. It was still pleasant I guess. Pure driving.

Anyway, I just want to thank you all again. Really appreciate you helping me through everything. *EVERY ONE* of you was responsible for my positive outcome. Every comment was a huge help and influenced the fair ending to this experience.

And hey, all this means is that now I have to decide if I'm just gonna say, f*** the warranties and history, and start my own DIY project, *or maybe see what kind of work I can have done by one of you guys!!!* And I can make a better, awesome, positive review with only a handful of ecstatic explanations of how good it sounds, with beautiful pictures and videos to show for it instead.

I'll be contacting a few of y'all who reached out to offer your work to see if you'd like some business, to see if I can take my car to you. Or alternatively, I'll be searching through the forum's and try doing this myself.

I'll see you guys around. Much love. Thanks again.


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

I want to know ! Im a consumer and live within your range. In fact this is the closest JL/FOCAL/Fosgate and Audiocontrol dealer near me. I just purchased a new vehicle and have to consider them as well. What they did or did not do is who they are so lets hear it. Thanks


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

spread5150 said:


> I want to know ! Im a consumer and live within your range. In fact this is the closest JL/FOCAL/Fosgate and Audiocontrol dealer near me. I just purchased a new vehicle and have to consider them as well. What they did or did not do is who they are so lets hear it. Thanks


The fact that he's still looking for a competent installers speaks volumes.


----------



## Popeye714 (May 17, 2017)

I've had two different installs done by Custom Sounds in Austin. Both had issues! One more significant than the other. Unfortunately, I am also familiar with some of the names mentioned in this thread. 

They seem to be the only dealer in town who carries many of the big names.

Now I have another car audio install coming. I'll source the hardware myself and take the risk. But, I intend to treat the doors this time around... so I want to find someone who doesn't cut corners and charges fair prices. Were there any recommendations for the Austin area?


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

any recommended installers in austin? i might have a need for one!


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

Go to college station. Go see mobile toys. Two trucks there. Both came out great no complaints. Nothing around is even close. Close the thread


----------

